#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Serviço cabeado

## admskill

Pessoal ... tendo em vista a expanssão do meu provedor e sendo que no local que eu presto serviço existe um bairro que tem inumeras arvores e que sao tombados pelo patrimonio cultural do municipio ... e que torna impossivel a remoção e o provimento do serviço via rádio ... eu gostaria de saber se eu posso atender esse local com par metálico ... e neste momento eu queria saber se alguém do forum trabalha com alguma tecnologia similiar ... e quais seriam meus custos e area de cobertura ... 


Abraços !

----------


## lipeiori

Cara, vc ta querendo dizer fio de telefone?

Faz isso nao... colega aqui tem e é só dor de cabeça.

----------


## nandop1240

já vi locais que usam cabo UTP para levar sinal até os clientes, voce tendo a licença SCM, voce poderá , claro que pagando um valor mensal, mas poderá utilizar os postes da companhia de eletrecidade da sua cidade, eles são obrigados por lei a ceder um espaço pra quem tem licença SCM, 

quanto a material, vc deverá proceder como em uma rede estruturada normal.
a cada 100 metros terá que colocar um ponto com switch, de preferencia uma que faça VLAN, (existe umas com dip-switchs) que fazem a VLAN. para um cliente nao acessar o outro.

o bom é que sua latencia ficará entre 1 e 2ms em locais muito distantes.

pode-se tambem colocar equipamentos para monitorar e se necessario rebootar a switch.

e vc terá que levar energia até cada switch, aconselho voce usar ao inves de fontes para ligar as switchs, usar carregador de bateria e bateria na tensao do equipamento. funcionará como um pequeno nobreak.

é essa minha dica.

Att.

----------


## lipeiori

O cara aqui também faz assim, até a casa do cliente ele usa UTP.

----------


## ijr

> Pessoal ... tendo em vista a expanssão do meu provedor e sendo que no local que eu presto serviço existe um bairro que tem inumeras arvores e que sao tombados pelo patrimonio cultural do municipio ... e que torna impossivel a remoção e o provimento do serviço via rádio ... eu gostaria de saber se eu posso atender esse local com par metálico ... e neste momento eu queria saber se alguém do forum trabalha com alguma tecnologia similiar ... e quais seriam meus custos e area de cobertura ... 
> 
> 
> Abraços !


Eu vi uma solução da Cia Net muito interessante, você pode usar ai.

----------


## Pedro0278

75% de nossos clientes são de internet via cabo...

mais de 10km da cidade já é cabeada... é a solucao mais pratica e mais dispendiosa.

porem a qualidade do servico é superior a de sistema de rádio.

----------


## edilsonlaz

> 75% de nossos clientes são de internet via cabo...
> 
> mais de 10km da cidade já é cabeada... é a solucao mais pratica e mais dispendiosa.
> 
> porem a qualidade do servico é superior a de sistema de rádio.


 
Pedro, por favor passe mais informações... equipamentos, custos, etc.. vc fornece somente internet ?? ou TV, voip ?? O que vc instala no cliente ?

----------


## admskill

> Cara, vc ta querendo dizer fio de telefone?
> 
> Faz isso nao... colega aqui tem e é só dor de cabeça.


 

Bom cara ... todo sistema eh falho ... tem seus prós e seus contras ... eu tenho um dizer ... " Um sistema bem montado, planejado ... se for feito tudo dentro do padrão , não dá dor de cabeça ". Entaum eu tomo como exemplo o velox ... eh uma tecnologia ADSL ... e eh um serviço de qualidade ... tem suas excessões mas eh um serviço de qualidade ... se eu naum me engano a Rede Lagos usa esse mesmo padrão .. ou parecido ( TDSL ) ... tive um dia desses lah em Araruama/RJ me falaram super bem do sistema ... e como eu to vendo que a internet tah tendo uma demanda muito grande e que daqui uns dias o que vai mandar eh Custo/Beneficio .. ou seja link maior e preço menor ... por isso a minha preocupacao em cabear a minha rede .. jah que hoje em dia tem lugares que esta inviavel prover serviço em 2,4ghz futuramente em 5.8 nem se fala ...

----------


## admskill

> já vi locais que usam cabo UTP para levar sinal até os clientes, voce tendo a licença SCM, voce poderá , claro que pagando um valor mensal, mas poderá utilizar os postes da companhia de eletrecidade da sua cidade, eles são obrigados por lei a ceder um espaço pra quem tem licença SCM, 
> 
> quanto a material, vc deverá proceder como em uma rede estruturada normal.
> a cada 100 metros terá que colocar um ponto com switch, de preferencia uma que faça VLAN, (existe umas com dip-switchs) que fazem a VLAN. para um cliente nao acessar o outro.
> 
> o bom é que sua latencia ficará entre 1 e 2ms em locais muito distantes.
> 
> pode-se tambem colocar equipamentos para monitorar e se necessario rebootar a switch.
> 
> ...


Eu to pensando em par metálico ... tipo tecnologia ADSL ... pq a area de cobertura eh bem maior e naum precisa ficar enchendo os postes de switch ...

----------


## admskill

> Eu vi uma solução da Cia Net muito interessante, você pode usar ai.


 
Tem que ver se eh viavel e a area de cobertura !


To dispensando o uso de cabo de rede e coaxial !

To dando preferencia a par metalico pq eh mais barato tb !

----------


## Pedro0278

Utilizamos um servidor rodando Mikrotik, cabos de rede normais mesmo...

A energia é levada por fior de telefone separados.

A cada 100 metros colocamos hubs em caixas metalicas hermeticas nos postes.

Nos clientes nao instalamos nada, geralmente os pcs ja vem com placas de rede.

----------


## Pirigoso

teus switch nao pira com mais de 100 mac?

fio de telefone vc fala plastichumbo?

----------


## Pedro0278

O switch nao tem nada a ver com a quantidade de macs nao.

O fio é aquele mesmo que a Telemar usa...

----------


## lipeiori

Cara, lá em Saquarema, uma empresa chamada OK Virtual, cabeou com coaxial e te digo: ficou show de bola, eles oferecem via wireless também.

Praticamente não há poluição RF lá, esse provedor é unico, não tem nenhum concorrente.

Esse cara que eu falei, usa par metálico, os proprios tecnicos da Oi que cabeam pra ele, vira e mexe tá em manutenção e nego fica sem net até 1 dia inteiro. Pode ser serviço mal feito também, vc pode dar mais sorte.

----------


## damacenoneto

interessante esse topico... eu pensei em cabear aqui tambem, mas tenho duvidas quanto a legislacao e cabos tambem. No caso as companhias de eletricidade alugam mesmo postes? O cabo UTP pode ficar exposto a chuva e sol?

----------


## lfaria

> O cara aqui também faz assim, até a casa do cliente ele usa UTP.


Numa cidade próxima tem um provedor desses, a diferença é que ele usa cabo UTP preto comprado em bobina de 1500 metros. Além disso retira a alimentação direto do poste com autorização da empresa de eletricidade que cobra ele por estimativa.

É bem interessante mas exige uma manutenção constante.

----------


## lfaria

> Eu to pensando em par metálico ... tipo tecnologia ADSL ... pq a area de cobertura eh bem maior e naum precisa ficar enchendo os postes de switch ...


A tecnologia adsl, dentro dos padrões, tem limitações de distância entre o provedor e o cliente. Tempos atrás era de 1,5 Km, mas desde então alguns padrões evoluíram, mas fique atento a esse detalhe.

----------


## xandemartini

> A tecnologia adsl, dentro dos padrões, tem limitações de distância entre o provedor e o cliente. Tempos atrás era de 1,5 Km, mas desde então alguns padrões evoluíram, mas fique atento a esse detalhe.


Além do que, uma min-dslam custa uma pequena fortuna, na faixa de 4.500 uma de 24 portas, ou seja, 187,50 por cliente.

----------


## lfaria

> Além do que, uma min-dslam custa uma pequena fortuna, na faixa de 4.500 uma de 24 portas, ou seja, 187,50 por cliente.


Esse link deve atualizar algumas informações sobre dsl:

Digital subscriber line access multiplexer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## edilsonlaz

> Utilizamos um servidor rodando Mikrotik, cabos de rede normais mesmo...
> 
> A energia é levada por fior de telefone separados.
> 
> A cada 100 metros colocamos hubs em caixas metalicas hermeticas nos postes.
> 
> Nos clientes nao instalamos nada, geralmente os pcs ja vem com placas de rede.


 
Pedro, vc utiliza cabo UTP comum ? Cat5, Cat5e ? O custo seria 
R$ 1,25 o mt do cabo + 
R$ 1,00 de conector + 
R$ 900,00 Hub/Switches (cada) +
R$ ? aluguel de postes +
R$ ???? 

E a manutenção é tranquila ?? O cabo fica exposto no sol/chuva ?

----------


## armc_2003

> 75% de nossos clientes são de internet via cabo...
> 
> mais de 10km da cidade já é cabeada... é a solucao mais pratica e mais dispendiosa.
> 
> porem a qualidade do servico é superior a de sistema de rádio.


Pedro, quanto vc paga por poste usado?

----------


## lipeiori

> Pedro, vc utiliza cabo UTP comum ? Cat5, Cat5e ? O custo seria 
> R$ 1,25 o mt do cabo + 
> R$ 1,00 de conector + 
> R$ 900,00 Hub/Switches (cada) +
> R$ ? aluguel de postes +
> R$ ???? 
> 
> E a manutenção é tranquila ?? O cabo fica exposto no sol/chuva ?


Po cara esses preços ai estão altos...

Aqui eu arrumo 305m de UTP por R$ 190,00
Conectores GTS a R$ 0,50
Switch R$ 900??  :EEK!:

----------


## Pedro0278

Respondendo...

1 - Quanto ao aluguel dos postes, se nao me engano a Telenordeste providencia isso... (o chefe firmou parceria com eles)

2- Quanto ao sistema, os cabos aguentam sim ficar expostos ao tempo... ja tem cabos com 3 anos la e estao perfeitos. recomendo o uso do cabo Nexans, tem uns baratos que simplismente se esticam formando barrigas e nao da pra usar.

3- Os hubs usamos encore ou LG (tem outras marcas tambem, mas sao poucos)

4- Da problema sim, mas é simples como hub queimado ou caminhao arrastando um fio ou outro. mas isso é o mínimo.

----------


## edilsonlaz

> Respondendo...
> 
> 1 - Quanto ao aluguel dos postes, se nao me engano a Telenordeste providencia isso... (o chefe firmou parceria com eles)
> 
> 2- Quanto ao sistema, os cabos aguentam sim ficar expostos ao tempo... ja tem cabos com 3 anos la e estao perfeitos. recomendo o uso do cabo Nexans, tem uns baratos que simplismente se esticam formando barrigas e nao da pra usar.
> 
> 3- Os hubs usamos encore ou LG (tem outras marcas tambem, mas sao poucos)
> 
> 4- Da problema sim, mas é simples como hub queimado ou caminhao arrastando um fio ou outro. mas isso é o mínimo.


Uma duvida, com hubs uma maquina não enxerga a outra ?

----------


## Pedro0278

> Uma duvida, com hubs uma maquina não enxerga a outra ?


Isso nao depende do hub, esse tipo de bloqueio é feito no servidor.

----------


## armc_2003

> Respondendo...
> 
> 1 - Quanto ao aluguel dos postes, se nao me engano a Telenordeste providencia isso... (o chefe firmou parceria com eles)


Como assim firmou parceria? Desculpe o jeito de falar, mas não clareou as coisas, ainda fiquei com a mesma dúvida anterior.
Mas se vc não puder revelar, tudo bem.

----------


## Pedro0278

É algo tipo isso aqui: Telenordeste - Internet a Cabo

Não entendo bem... o patrao é quem sabe direito.

----------


## edilsonlaz

> É algo tipo isso aqui: Telenordeste - Internet a Cabo
> 
> Não entendo bem... o patrao é quem sabe direito.


Quais planos vcs oferecem ??

----------


## Pedro0278

64k, 128k e 256k.

----------


## lfaria

> Respondendo...
> 3- Os hubs usamos encore ou LG (tem outras marcas tambem, mas sao poucos)


Aproveitando o gancho, não use encore, muito ruim e costuma dar instabilidade na rede com o tempo. LG=não conheço. Costumo usar DLINK, pois tem modelo BBB (Bom, bonito e barato).

----------


## lfaria

> Uma duvida, com hubs uma maquina não enxerga a outra ?


Encherga. Voce pode configurar range de ips que as máquinas não se comunicam, mas se dois usuários reconfigurarem eles estabelecem uma rede dentro da sua estrutura.

----------


## Pedro0278

> Encherga. Voce pode configurar range de ips que as máquinas não se comunicam, mas se dois usuários reconfigurarem eles estabelecem uma rede dentro da sua estrutura.


Ai é claro e evidente... eu nao iria puxar um cabo diferente pra cada cliente a partir do servidor...

Se os meus clientes estao na faixa 192.168.100.x eu configuro essa faixa pra eles nao se enxergarem no servidor, se eles quiserem se enxergar colocando outro ip fora da faixa pra trocarem arquivos entre si, eles podem fazer, mas tambem ficam sem internet, a menos que coloquem 2 ips na mesma placa (coisa que poucos sabem fazer)

----------


## lfaria

> Como assim firmou parceria? Desculpe o jeito de falar, mas não clareou as coisas, ainda fiquei com a mesma dúvida anterior.
> Mas se vc não puder revelar, tudo bem.


Consultando a empresa de energia, normalmente a detentora do poste, eles vão estabelecer um valor para usar esse poste, será feito um contrato (parceria) e eventualmente vão calcular o gasto de energia, para o caso de pegar algum tipo de alimentação elétrica do poste, sem o uso de medidores.

No caso da Telenordeste, como citado na outra mensagem, me parece bem documentado.

----------


## lfaria

> Se os meus clientes estao na faixa 192.168.100.x eu configuro essa faixa pra eles nao se enxergarem no servidor, se eles quiserem se enxergar colocando outro ip fora da faixa pra trocarem arquivos entre si, eles podem fazer, mas tambem ficam sem internet, a menos que coloquem 2 ips na mesma placa (coisa que poucos sabem fazer)


O cliente sem conhecimento não é problema, o problema são os fuçadores...

----------


## Pedro0278

> O cliente sem conhecimento não é problema, o problema são os fuçadores...


É, lfaria, os fucadores sao F*** aqui tem uns que ja quero dar uns paus...

A energia nao pode ser retirada dos postes, o motivo é o eventual travamento de algum hub. tem que ser de um ponto fixo, pois se um deles travar basta desligar e religar e tudo volta ao normal.

O esquema é muito bom, recomendo a todos.

----------


## lfaria

> A energia nao pode ser retirada dos postes, o motivo é o eventual travamento de algum hub. tem que ser de um ponto fixo, pois se um deles travar basta desligar e religar e tudo volta ao normal.
> O esquema é muito bom, recomendo a todos.


Um provedor que conheço retira a alimentação dos postes, tem vantagens e desvantagens.

Um outro provedor que conheço, envia a alimentação do hub através do cabo UTP, conectando a fonte em um cliente próximo. Eu mesmo, fazendo manutenção num desses clientes, já derrubei a rede dele algumas vezes pois tive que desligar o nobreak que estava a fonte dele.

Mas com certeza, existem outras formas.

----------


## jaos_caxias

> Utilizamos um servidor rodando Mikrotik, cabos de rede normais mesmo...
> 
> A energia é levada por fior de telefone separados.
> 
> A cada 100 metros colocamos hubs em caixas metalicas hermeticas nos postes.
> 
> Nos clientes nao instalamos nada, geralmente os pcs ja vem com placas de rede.




vc leva a energia via cabo FE ou seja de telefone, e se algum instalador despercebido for lá e cortar o cabo tipo para passar outro! e não souber q é energia! e vir a acontecer algo de serio com ele! já pensou nisso? aqui o meu concorrente! colocou um contador em cada caixa dele! axu isso tb meio loucura!

----------


## edilsonlaz

> vc leva a energia via cabo FE ou seja de telefone, e se algum instalador despercebido for lá e cortar o cabo tipo para passar outro! e não souber q é energia! e vir a acontecer algo de serio com ele! já pensou nisso? aqui o meu concorrente! colocou um contador em cada caixa dele! axu isso tb meio loucura!


 
jaos_caxias, vc tem concorrente trabalhando desta forma correto ? e ai, como os clientes reagem, preferem cabo, radio ? imaginando um cenário em que a qualidade do serviço seja semelhante...por favor post sua experiencia com mais esse tipo de concorrencia...

----------


## Pedro0278

> vc leva a energia via cabo FE ou seja de telefone, e se algum instalador despercebido for lá e cortar o cabo tipo para passar outro! e não souber q é energia! e vir a acontecer algo de serio com ele! já pensou nisso? aqui o meu concorrente! colocou um contador em cada caixa dele! axu isso tb meio loucura!


Nesses 4 anos isso nunca aconteceu, ate porque o cara da Telemau que instala aqui so vive entocado lá no provedor e sabe onde o cabo passa.

Os cabos passam afastados da fiacao de telefone e unidos, ele tambem saca que o cabo de rede é azul e o que ta junto é energia. Sem contar que o cabo de telefone tem o logotipo da Telemau e o que usamos compramos avulso na casa de fios.

----------


## armc_2003

> É algo tipo isso aqui: Telenordeste - Internet a Cabo
> 
> Não entendo bem... o patrao é quem sabe direito.


Obrigado pelo link, vai me ajudar muito. Valeu.

----------


## damacenoneto

pessoal, onde compro cabo utp de 1000 metros pra sair em conta? nao axei em lugar algum isso!

----------


## damacenoneto

Estive pensando... nao compensa cabear a cidade toda...

Entao, eu tava pensando.... e se tipo... uma regiao que tem varios clientes, colocaria uma antena na casa de um cliente em 5.8, e alugaria postes dali e cabearia a regiao.... 

A licenca scm valeria normal nesse caso tbm nao? seria um repetidor via cabo nesse caso....


O que vcs axam da ideia?

Teria qualidade em 5.8 na conexao, e manteria ela no cliente final, via cabo....

----------


## admskill

> Estive pensando... nao compensa cabear a cidade toda...
> 
> Entao, eu tava pensando.... e se tipo... uma regiao que tem varios clientes, colocaria uma antena na casa de um cliente em 5.8, e alugaria postes dali e cabearia a regiao.... 
> 
> A licenca scm valeria normal nesse caso tbm nao? seria um repetidor via cabo nesse caso....
> 
> 
> O que vcs axam da ideia?
> 
> Teria qualidade em 5.8 na conexao, e manteria ela no cliente final, via cabo....


 
Eh isso que eu vou fazer em alguns locais aki ... vou fazer uma pesquisa de clientes e no foco que tiver mais eu coloco a antena 5.8 e o resto vai por cabo !

----------


## admskill

Só pra constar ai pessoal ... fui visitar um provedor essa semana ... e eh tudo cabeado ... tipo que tem uns 7km ... e o cara faz a alimentação por rede poe ... a rede inteiraaaa .... num ponto soh ... tipo sai o cabo de força do escritorio dele pro switch em alimentacao poe e no próximo switch ele alimenta o outro com essa mesma alimentacao do cabo anterior ... fazendo uma cascata ... o pior que funciona ... pings de 1ms até o ultimo cliente da rede ... quer dizer .. vc naum precisa de ficar puxando ponto de energia ... e ele disse que quando trava um switch ele vai no nobreak dele desliga e liga ai a rede fica normal redondinha ... quando eu vi naum acreditei mas tem doido pra tudo !

----------


## lfaria

> Só pra constar ai pessoal ... fui visitar um provedor essa semana ... e eh tudo cabeado ... tipo que tem uns 7km ... e o cara faz a alimentação por rede poe ... a rede inteiraaaa .... num ponto soh ... tipo sai o cabo de força do escritorio dele pro switch em alimentacao poe e no próximo switch ele alimenta o outro com essa mesma alimentacao do cabo anterior ... fazendo uma cascata ... o pior que funciona ... pings de 1ms até o ultimo cliente da rede ... quer dizer .. vc naum precisa de ficar puxando ponto de energia ... e ele disse que quando trava um switch ele vai no nobreak dele desliga e liga ai a rede fica normal redondinha ... quando eu vi naum acreditei mas tem doido pra tudo !


Voce reparou se ele coloca algum circuito em cada switch?

Se voce injetar 12 volts cc na sede, a medida que a distancia aumenta essa voltagem vai caindo. Existe até uma formula de calculo dessa perda. 

Seria interessante saber detalhes dessa técnica.

----------


## Pedro0278

Por isso que levamos energia bruta nos fios... a medida que vai caindo colocamos fontes maiores. No inicio hubs com fontes de 5v, no meio fontes com 9v e no fim fontes com 12v, pra compensar a perda.

----------


## lfaria

> Por isso que levamos energia bruta nos fios... a medida que vai caindo colocamos fontes maiores. No inicio hubs com fontes de 5v, no meio fontes com 9v e no fim fontes com 12v, pra compensar a perda.


Engenhoso. Normalmente os hubs tem alguma tolerância.

Mas não seria o inverso? 12v nos hubs mais próximos da base e 5v nos mais distantes...

De qualquer maneira foi uma saída muito interessante.

----------


## Pedro0278

nao, porque quqnto mais distante for menor é a voltagem, la oa energia chega com +/- 85V e colocando uma fonte de 5v nao da sequer 2,5v e ja com uma fonte de 12 chega proximo aos 6 ou 7v.

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Pedro deixa eu abusa do boa vontade, mais teria como vc postar algumas fotos, do provedor, dos postes de clientes, seria muito bacana

Abraços

Clecio




> nao, porque quqnto mais distante for menor é a voltagem, la oa energia chega com +/- 85V e colocando uma fonte de 5v nao da sequer 2,5v e ja com uma fonte de 12 chega proximo aos 6 ou 7v.

----------


## Pedro0278

so segunda.

----------


## lipeiori

> Aproveitando o gancho, não use encore, muito ruim e costuma dar instabilidade na rede com o tempo. LG=não conheço. Costumo usar DLINK, pois tem modelo BBB (Bom, bonito e barato).


Uso switch encore e mymax a mais de 1 ano e sem problemas.

D-Link, nem vassoura eu uso.

----------


## Pedro0278

> Postado Originalmente por *lfaria* https://under-linux.org/forums/image...s/viewpost.gif 
> _Aproveitando o gancho, não use encore, muito ruim e costuma dar instabilidade na rede com o tempo. LG=não conheço. Costumo usar DLINK, pois tem modelo BBB (Bom, bonito e barato)._


Aqui Encore e LG rolam de boa... sem problema algum... voce deve estar usando os Encore de 2ª linha que so vem com 4 contatos no conector... eles sim, sao fuleiragem.

----------


## neon

> Estive pensando... nao compensa cabear a cidade toda...
> 
> Entao, eu tava pensando.... e se tipo... uma regiao que tem varios clientes, colocaria uma antena na casa de um cliente em 5.8, e alugaria postes dali e cabearia a regiao.... 
> 
> A licenca scm valeria normal nesse caso tbm nao? seria um repetidor via cabo nesse caso....
> 
> 
> O que vcs axam da ideia?
> 
> Teria qualidade em 5.8 na conexao, e manteria ela no cliente final, via cabo....


estou gostando do tópico, bastante interessante.

agora no seu caso amigo *damacenoneto*, sem quere ser o pessimista do tópico, neste caso a anatel ja vai considerar onde tem esse cliente recebendo o sinal em 5.8 e distribuindo, como sendo uma estacao. ai teria q registrar, pagar TFI e anuidade.

mas o topico está muito legal mesmo.

vou continuar por aqui, vamos ver se conseguimos juntar as experiências para podermos por em prática e fugir da interferência enorme em 2.4Ghz.

aqui na minha cidade tenho um concorrente que esta jogando internet via cabo para os clientes dele. mas nao sei como ele esta se resolvendo com a companhia elétrica (dona dos postes) e nem que tipo de equipamento esta usando (switch gerenciável ou nao).

----------


## diegovilela01

olhem ai amigo uma solucao legal para redes Wireless e principalmente a cabeada, CIANET networking

----------


## claudemirnetlink

> Além do que, uma min-dslam custa uma pequena fortuna, na faixa de 4.500 uma de 24 portas, ou seja, 187,50 por cliente.


 
Xandemartini onde posso encontrar uma min-dslam para comprar e como funcionaria com esse equipamento. não acho caro 4.500 uma de 24 portas, ou seja, 187,50 por cliente. Cada cliente teria que usar um modem ADSL ? e uma dslam maior por quanto vc acha que ficaria ? Qual a distancia que uma dslam consegue jogar o sinal nos cabos ? 
Estou pensando seriamente em uma solução de cabos seja cabo lan ou par metalico, vou optar pelo que me de menas dor de cabeça.
Se mais alguem tiver uma informação a respeito pode deixar o seu cometário.

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Amigo da uma olhada neste link aqui vc tera mais informações

Ynoma tecnologia.negócios.parceria - (11) 3743-3737

Abraços

Clecio




> Xandemartini onde posso encontrar uma min-dslam para comprar e como funcionaria com esse equipamento. não acho caro 4.500 uma de 24 portas, ou seja, 187,50 por cliente. Cada cliente teria que usar um modem ADSL ? e uma dslam maior por quanto vc acha que ficaria ? Qual a distancia que uma dslam consegue jogar o sinal nos cabos ? 
> Estou pensando seriamente em uma solução de cabos seja cabo lan ou par metalico, vou optar pelo que me de menas dor de cabeça.
> Se mais alguem tiver uma informação a respeito pode deixar o seu cometário.

----------


## xandemartini

> Xandemartini onde posso encontrar uma min-dslam para comprar e como funcionaria com esse equipamento. não acho caro 4.500 uma de 24 portas, ou seja, 187,50 por cliente. Cada cliente teria que usar um modem ADSL ? e uma dslam maior por quanto vc acha que ficaria ? Qual a distancia que uma dslam consegue jogar o sinal nos cabos ? 
> Estou pensando seriamente em uma solução de cabos seja cabo lan ou par metalico, vou optar pelo que me de menas dor de cabeça.
> Se mais alguem tiver uma informação a respeito pode deixar o seu cometário.


https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...-new-post.html

Nesse link aí tem as informações!

----------


## lfaria

> nao, porque quqnto mais distante for menor é a voltagem, la oa energia chega com +/- 85V e colocando uma fonte de 5v nao da sequer 2,5v e ja com uma fonte de 12 chega proximo aos 6 ou 7v.


Hummm, agora que eu saquei você injeta corrente alternada no cabo!!

Sim, aí você compensa com uma fonte maior para resultar numa voltagem apropriada para o hub.

Engenhoso... 2 :-)

Os calculos que eu me referi são para POE em corrente contínua, com a fonte de alimentação da sede.

----------


## admskill

> O switch nao tem nada a ver com a quantidade de macs nao.
> 
> O fio é aquele mesmo que a Telemar usa...


 

Jah pensou se um técnico da Oi cortar o seu fio pensando que eh de telefone ??? Vai dar um pipoco na cara dele e a sua rede vai parar ... sem contar que pode queimar uma série de switch ???

----------


## admskill

> A tecnologia adsl, dentro dos padrões, tem limitações de distância entre o provedor e o cliente. Tempos atrás era de 1,5 Km, mas desde então alguns padrões evoluíram, mas fique atento a esse detalhe.


 
Seria uma maravilha eu poder operar em cima de 1.5km ... dai eh só cascatear !

----------


## armc_2003

> Estive pensando... nao compensa cabear a cidade toda...
> 
> Entao, eu tava pensando.... e se tipo... uma regiao que tem varios clientes, colocaria uma antena na casa de um cliente em 5.8, e alugaria postes dali e cabearia a regiao.... 
> 
> A licenca scm valeria normal nesse caso tbm nao? seria um repetidor via cabo nesse caso....
> 
> 
> O que vcs axam da ideia?
> 
> Teria qualidade em 5.8 na conexao, e manteria ela no cliente final, via cabo....


Eu também já pensei em fazer isso, mas pela legislação atual você teria que pagar 1 TFF e 1 TFI para cada ponto em que vc colocasse 1 AP para recepcionar e retransmitir aos clientes. Logo, pelo meu pensar, ficaria muito caro pra vc implamtar esse sistema, se vc quisesse fazer tudo dentro da lei ...

----------


## admskill

> Aproveitando o gancho, não use encore, muito ruim e costuma dar instabilidade na rede com o tempo. LG=não conheço. Costumo usar DLINK, pois tem modelo BBB (Bom, bonito e barato).


 
DLINK = LIXO 

ODEIO TUDO QUE VEM DA DLINK "!

----------


## armc_2003

> Seria uma maravilha eu poder operar em cima de 1.5km ... dai eh só cascatear !


Tem equipamento específico, e barato, pra isso na TurboLink Turbolink Telecom - Switch Long Reach SLR4T4 10/100Mbps , um "hub" para 1,3 KM.

----------


## admskill

> Voce reparou se ele coloca algum circuito em cada switch?
> 
> Se voce injetar 12 volts cc na sede, a medida que a distancia aumenta essa voltagem vai caindo. Existe até uma formula de calculo dessa perda. 
> 
> Seria interessante saber detalhes dessa técnica.


 
Eh loucura mas ele injeta 110v mesmo !

----------


## admskill

UAU ... que legal esse link --> Ynoma tecnologia.negócios.parceria - (11) 3743-3737


DSL até 6 km levando em consideração que pode ser em uma raio de 360º a partir do ponto principal .. isso sim eh interessante !

----------


## edilsonlaz

> UAU ... que legal esse link --> Ynoma tecnologia.negócios.parceria - (11) 3743-3737
> 
> 
> DSL até 6 km levando em consideração que pode ser em uma raio de 360º a partir do ponto principal .. isso sim eh interessante !


 
Penso diferente em relação ao cabeamento, se for pra investir neste sistema, utilizaria as soluções da CIANET por exemplo, que permitem levar TV, monitoramento, VOIP, etc... acho q a questão TV é um diferencial, como a NET esta fazendo... Internet + TV Aberta + Fone por R$ 39,90... solução para as classes C,D e E que movimentam este país.

----------


## lfaria

> DLINK = LIXO 
> ODEIO TUDO QUE VEM DA DLINK "!


Pode ser, mas equipamentos DLINK e Planet fizeram alguns clientes meus pararem de ter problemas de rede.

Mas estou falando apenas de switchs...

----------


## lfaria

> Eh loucura mas ele injeta 110v mesmo !


É... depois é que me toquei...  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro0278

> Jah pensou se um técnico da Oi cortar o seu fio pensando que eh de telefone ??? Vai dar um pipoco na cara dele e a sua rede vai parar ... sem contar que pode queimar uma série de switch ???


Isso nunca aconteceu... ja aconteceu dum caminha passar e partir os fios, mas nao da pipoco nenhum nao...

O tecnico seria muito lerdo pra cortar um fio que esta junto com um azul sem saber o que é... (se bem que tem tecnicos lerdos mesmo)

----------


## admskill

> Penso diferente em relação ao cabeamento, se for pra investir neste sistema, utilizaria as soluções da CIANET por exemplo, que permitem levar TV, monitoramento, VOIP, etc... acho q a questão TV é um diferencial, como a NET esta fazendo... Internet + TV Aberta + Fone por R$ 39,90... solução para as classes C,D e E que movimentam este país.


Entaum vc fala do HPNA 3.0 ???? E qual seria a diferença de um DSL ... jah que a taxa de transmissao eh boa tb soh que tem mais alcance ???

----------


## admskill

> Descrição do Produto 
> 
> Os DAS-32xx são assim mini DSLAMs IP com 16/24/48 portas ADSL/ADSL2/2+ que possuem os mesmos recursos que os DSLAMs de grande porte, isso significa que ele atende às mais rigorosas exigências de confiabilidade e recursos de provisionamento e gerenciamento. 
> Os DAS-32xx podem ser empilhados, de forma que até 8 equipamentos podem ser cascateados para serem gerenciados como um único equipamento com um único endereço IP. Através dessa empilhamento até 384 usuários DSL podem ser atendidos através de uma única conexão com a Internet. 
> Para os usuários os DAS-32xx funcionam de modo transparente, como uma bridge ou um switch. No entanto essa transparência ao usuário não significa falta de controle, muito pelo contrário: controle de banda por usuário, isolação por VLAN, Spanning Tree, IGMP Snooping, 802.1x, 
> Entre os recursos avançados, os DAS-32xx suportam DHCP (ele pode tanto se comportar como servidor DCHP como utilizar um servidor DHCP da rede), isolação de usuários (evitar que um usuário invada a rede do outro), gerenciamento in-band e out-of-band, autenticação por servidor RADIUS. Por suportar os padrões ADSL, ADSL2 e ADSL2+ os DAS-32xx suportam os modens DSL tradicionais de mercado e também está pronto para os novos modens ADSL2+, *com velocidades de até 24Mbps.* Isso significa proteção de investimento para os próximos anos.


 


24MBps ??? humm . .. isso eh bom !


Quanto deve tah custando uma dessas de 48 portas ???

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Mais para retransmitir TV tem que ter licença especifica, porem poderiamos usar IPTV assim não estaria fazendo nada errado

Abraços

Clecio




> Penso diferente em relação ao cabeamento, se for pra investir neste sistema, utilizaria as soluções da CIANET por exemplo, que permitem levar TV, monitoramento, VOIP, etc... acho q a questão TV é um diferencial, como a NET esta fazendo... Internet + TV Aberta + Fone por R$ 39,90... solução para as classes C,D e E que movimentam este país.

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Os preços são os seguintes:

IP DSLAM COM SPLITTER INTEGRADO
DAS-3216 IP DSLAM com 16 portas ADSL/2/+2 (splinter integrado) e 1 porta 10/100 BaseT 2.950,00
DAS-3224 IP DSLAM com 24 portas ADSL/2/+2 (splinter integrado) e 2 porta 10/100 BaseT 3.950,00
DAS-3248 IP DSLAM com 48 portas ADSL/2/+2 (splinter integrado) e 1 porta 10/100/1000 BaseT 7.900,00

CABOS E ACESSÓRIOS
Cabo Telco50 24 pares sem terminação 10 mts 110,00
O DAS-3248 IP DSLAM com 48 portas ADSL/2/+2 usa 2 cabos desses

MODEMS ADSL
DSL-500B Modem router/bridge com protocolos ADSL/ADSL2/ADSL2+ 99,00


Abraços

Clecio




> 24MBps ??? humm . .. isso eh bom !
> 
> 
> Quanto deve tah custando uma dessas de 48 portas ???

----------


## admskill

> Os preços são os seguintes:
> 
> IP DSLAM COM SPLITTER INTEGRADO
> DAS-3216 IP DSLAM com 16 portas ADSL/2/+2 (splinter integrado) e 1 porta 10/100 BaseT 2.950,00
> DAS-3224 IP DSLAM com 24 portas ADSL/2/+2 (splinter integrado) e 2 porta 10/100 BaseT 3.950,00
> DAS-3248 IP DSLAM com 48 portas ADSL/2/+2 (splinter integrado) e 1 porta 10/100/1000 BaseT 7.900,00
> 
> CABOS E ACESSÓRIOS
> Cabo Telco50 24 pares sem terminação 10 mts 110,00
> ...


Tah loko ... 7.900 ??? E esse cabo tb caro pra kct ... naum tem como colocar par metalico naum ao inves de colocar esse cabo teleco ai ?

----------


## VIASATT

> Jah pensou se um técnico da Oi cortar o seu fio pensando que eh de telefone ??? Vai dar um pipoco na cara dele e a sua rede vai parar ... sem contar que pode queimar uma série de switch ???


Cabe fazer uso de uma etiqueta plastica em cada poste, advertindo do que se trata, como algumas empresas já utilizam.

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Amigo este cabo Cabo Telco50 24 pares sem terminação 10 mts 110,00 eh pra conectar o DSLAM aos cabos que interliga ate o cliente digamos um adaptador

Abraços

Clecio




> Tah loko ... 7.900 ??? E esse cabo tb caro pra kct ... naum tem como colocar par metalico naum ao inves de colocar esse cabo teleco ai ?

----------


## admskill

> Amigo este cabo Cabo Telco50 24 pares sem terminação 10 mts 110,00 eh pra conectar o DSLAM aos cabos que interliga ate o cliente digamos um adaptador
> 
> Abraços
> 
> Clecio


Entaum eu to fora ... pq o q tem de gente que roubam esses cabos aki no RJ nem se fala ... a Telemar sofre com esses ladroes safados ... tem um bairro próximo aki que *toda semana* vagabundo rouba os cabos ... e olha que eles tem segurança a paisana que anda por ai de noite só vigiando isso ... imagina se eu coloco esse cabo ai e vagabundo vem e me rouba ??? afff... naum gosto nem de pensar !

----------


## nandop1240

> Isso nao depende do hub, esse tipo de bloqueio é feito no servidor.




isso depende do hub sim,

se dois vizinhos tiverem o sistema e colocarem ips /24 vao sem duvida montar uma rede interna em cima de seu equipamento, 

só será bloqueado no servidor se o cliente manter o ip ou pppoe que o provedor destinar, mas como os clientes podem sim possuir conhecimento e alterar o ip e usar os seus cabos para transferir arquivos.

Att.

----------


## ijr

> isso depende do hub sim,
> 
> se dois vizinhos tiverem o sistema e colocarem ips /24 vao sem duvida montar uma rede interna em cima de seu equipamento, 
> 
> só será bloqueado no servidor se o cliente manter o ip ou pppoe que o provedor destinar, mas como os clientes podem sim possuir conhecimento e alterar o ip e usar os seus cabos para transferir arquivos.
> 
> Att.


Isso pode ser evitado colocando switch gerenciavel, já existem alguns no mercado de baixo custo!!!!

Se colocar esses normais tipo encore da vida, com certeza o provedor vai correr o risco dos assinantes usarem sua rede para outros fins.

----------


## lfaria

> Isso pode ser evitado colocando switch gerenciavel, já existem alguns no mercado de baixo custo!!!!
> Se colocar esses normais tipo encore da vida, com certeza o provedor vai correr o risco dos assinantes usarem sua rede para outros fins.



Baixo custo a que nível $$$?

Um switch 8P básico tá uns 40/50,00.

Encore, é sinônimo de encrenca.

----------


## neon

> Baixo custo a que nível $$$?
> 
> Um switch 8P básico tá uns 40/50,00.
> 
> Encore, é sinônimo de encrenca.


mesmo que os encore da vida custem apenas 40/50 8portas, o custo que vai ter com dor de cabeça, manutenção, etc, etc, etc,...

um gerenciavel de 24p custa entre 800 e 1200. (dependendo do fornecedor), e aqqui você poderia fazer VLANs normalmente, e isolar as portas. evitando o uso de sua estrutura pra outras coisas, como arquivos e jogos.

seria uma ótima saída para quem nao queira usar DLAM, pois o custo no final é bem maior. DLAM + CABOS + SPLITERS + MODEM.

Há quem diga (como ja li muito aqui) que o DSLAM é muito bom mesmo.

Mas se eu fosse fazer algo do gênero com DLAM faria no padrao, com cabo TELCO e tudo mais. Aí o projeto saíria bem mais salgado.

Ja com switch, ainda nao consegui visualizar algo que seja viável em termo de baixa manutenção.

----------


## edilsonlaz

> Mais para retransmitir TV tem que ter licença especifica, porem poderiamos usar IPTV assim não estaria fazendo nada errado
> 
> Abraços
> 
> Clecio


Mesmo TV Aberta precisa de licença ?? Eu nao vou vender pacotes de TV, simplesmente vou agregar serviço a internet... a minha cidade temos 5 canais de TV, pelo que sei canais abertos passam de 12... o serviço seria semelhante a parabolica... temos assim a anatel não permite ??

----------


## lfaria

> mesmo que os encore da vida custem apenas 40/50 8portas, o custo que vai ter com dor de cabeça, manutenção, etc, etc, etc,...
> um gerenciavel de 24p custa entre 800 e 1200. (dependendo do fornecedor), e aqqui você poderia fazer VLANs normalmente, e isolar as portas. evitando o uso de sua estrutura pra outras coisas, como arquivos e jogos.
> Ja com switch, ainda nao consegui visualizar algo que seja viável em termo de baixa manutenção.


É viável, mas lembre-se que teria um switch a cada 100 metros. O pulo do gato é fazer um bom projeto. Onde a mescla do mapa, do posicionamento dos switchs e o uso intercalado dos gerenciáveis, pode viabilizar de fato o projeto.

A "culha", sem se preocupar com o acesso entre os usuários, já é outra história.

----------


## admskill

> mesmo que os encore da vida custem apenas 40/50 8portas, o custo que vai ter com dor de cabeça, manutenção, etc, etc, etc,...
> 
> um gerenciavel de 24p custa entre 800 e 1200. (dependendo do fornecedor), e aqqui você poderia fazer VLANs normalmente, e isolar as portas. evitando o uso de sua estrutura pra outras coisas, como arquivos e jogos.
> 
> seria uma ótima saída para quem nao queira usar DLAM, pois o custo no final é bem maior. DLAM + CABOS + SPLITERS + MODEM.
> 
> Há quem diga (como ja li muito aqui) que o DSLAM é muito bom mesmo.
> 
> Mas se eu fosse fazer algo do gênero com DLAM faria no padrao, com cabo TELCO e tudo mais. Aí o projeto saíria bem mais salgado.
> ...


 
Concordo com vc ... estou pesquisando varias tecnologias que utilizam o cabo como meio de transmissão ... mas quando a vantagem eh custo alto a manutencao sai barato e quando a vantagem eh custo baixo a manutencao sai salgadissima ! Pesquisei HPNA3.0, DSLAN ... e outros ...

----------


## admskill

> Baixo custo a que nível $$$?
> 
> Um switch 8P básico tá uns 40/50,00.
> 
> Encore, é sinônimo de encrenca.


 
Concordo com vc ... prefiro gastar mais um pokim do que ter dor de cabeça .... aqui no Rio o Switch 3com de 8 portas tah 79 reais ... e qualidade e o acabamento eh de outro mundo ... vem em neon azul com o embrema que acende branco ... show .. essa semana eu comprei dois e substitui os planet que tinha lah na empresa !

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Eu também já pensei em fazer isso, mas pela legislação atual você teria que pagar 1 TFF e 1 TFI para cada ponto em que vc colocasse 1 AP para recepcionar e retransmitir aos clientes. Logo, pelo meu pensar, ficaria muito caro pra vc implamtar esse sistema, se vc quisesse fazer tudo dentro da lei ...


Não, você não tem cadastrar tudo não, apenas o local onde chega seu link, a Anatel chegou a fazer consulta pública sobre essa questão e graças a Deus não mudaram a regra.

----------


## admskill

> Não, você não tem cadastrar tudo não, apenas o local onde chega seu link, a Anatel chegou a fazer consulta pública sobre essa questão e graças a Deus não mudaram a regra.


Tah ai a questão de registrar os pontos de recebimento de sinal ... e bla bla bla ... cada um fala uma coisa ... agora eh que entra a questão :


Alguém ai trabalha dessa maneira ???? Alguém jah sofreu fiscalização trabalhando desse jeito ???


Isso jah deu muito pano pra manga aki no forum e eu continuo confuso ainda ... querendo saber quem tah certo ...

----------


## xandemartini

Muito se discutiu e não se chegou a uma unanimidade. Eu aqui por via das duvidas tenhos todas as minhas bases cadastradas, nao por ser certinho e talz, mas é sou um cara muito nervoso hehehe. Nos entido de preocupação mesmo. Pra ter uma idéia, mesmo assim, com todas as bases cadastradas e tudo homologado, tenho certeza q se um dia a anatel vier aqui vou suar frio na frente deles... Imagina se eu tivesse algo ilegal como seria!

----------


## neon

> Não, você não tem cadastrar tudo não, apenas o local onde chega seu link, a Anatel chegou a fazer consulta pública sobre essa questão e graças a Deus não mudaram a regra.



Desculpa discordar, mas segundo a Anatel, tem que registrar sim. Todo lugar, onde vc tiver ponto-multiponto, seja com uso de radio frequencia ou não. A Anatel considera como uma estação. Então está sujeita a TFI sim.

Isso foi totalmente esclarecido aqui em minha cidade em uma reunião na Anatel daqui, com documentos enviados de Brasília.

Tenho aqui os documentos todos.

A quem interessar tais documentos, anexo o mesmos...

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Desculpa discordar, mas segundo a Anatel, tem que registrar sim. Todo lugar, onde vc tiver ponto-multiponto, seja com uso de radio frequencia ou não. A Anatel considera como uma estação. Então está sujeita a TFI sim.
> 
> Isso foi totalmente esclarecido aqui em minha cidade em uma reunião na Anatel daqui, com documentos enviados de Brasília.
> 
> Tenho aqui os documentos todos.
> 
> A quem interessar tais documentos, anexo o mesmos...


Não vou mudar o assunto do tópico, mais eu tenho aqui em mãos um documento assinado pelo Dirceu Braviera...(acho que é esse o nome) da Anatel de Brasília deixando claro que não prescisa cadastrar. Se eu tiver que cadastrar terei que fechar as portas, pois tenho apenas 130 clientes, ainda começando com muita dificuldade.

----------


## neon

> Não vou mudar o assunto do tópico, mais eu tenho aqui em mãos um documento assinado pelo Dirceu Braviera...(acho que é esse o nome) da Anatel de Brasília deixando claro que não prescisa cadastrar. Se eu tiver que cadastrar terei que fechar as portas, pois tenho apenas 130 clientes, ainda começando com muita dificuldade.


concordo com vc no seguinte quesito, eu tinha esse documento também. mas preste bem atenção no que ele diz.

ele deve ter um trecho que diz mais o menos o seguinte...

"... que utilizem *apenas* equipamentos de radiação restrita ... não precisam ser registrados ..."

quando você coloca um switch na história, essa alínea perde a validade.

----------


## ijr

A cianet tem switch gerenciável de 7 portas por aproximadamente 300,00.

É mais caro, mas dependendo da aplicação vale a pena.

----------


## admskill

Entaum se alguem tem esse documento ai poe ai que eu quero imprimir !

----------


## Josue Guedes

> concordo com vc no seguinte quesito, eu tinha esse documento também. mas preste bem atenção no que ele diz.
> 
> ele deve ter um trecho que diz mais o menos o seguinte...
> 
> "... que utilizem *apenas* equipamentos de radiação restrita ... não precisam ser registrados ..."
> 
> quando você coloca um switch na história, essa alínea perde a validade.


...isso, um outro detalhe também é a questão dos 500k hab e a potencia de 400 mW. Se estrapolar algum desses detalhes tem que cadastrar. Resumindo se você está em cidade com menos de 500 k hab, não cadastra, ou então não opere com mais de 400 mW E.I.R.P.

----------


## Magal

Apenas corrigindo o colega, em Saquarema existem 4 provedores q trabalham com cabo e wireless e a cidade é super poluida de RF.
---------------------------------------------------------------




> Cara, lá em Saquarema, uma empresa chamada OK Virtual, cabeou com coaxial e te digo: ficou show de bola, eles oferecem via wireless também.
> 
> Praticamente não há poluição RF lá, esse provedor é unico, não tem nenhum concorrente.
> 
> Esse cara que eu falei, usa par metálico, os proprios tecnicos da Oi que cabeam pra ele, vira e mexe tá em manutenção e nego fica sem net até 1 dia inteiro. Pode ser serviço mal feito também, vc pode dar mais sorte.

----------


## admskill

A CIanet me ligou essa semana e a mulher lah disse que tem uma solução que cobre 20km ... com cabo ... porem seria solução ponto a ponto ... isso eh interessante !

----------


## claudemirnetlink

Alguem tem alguma informação sobre utilização de fibra optica ? Por quanto ficaria os custos e qual equipamento utilizar nos clientes e no provedor, qual seria o custo para eu cabear por fibra uns 2 Kms ? 
Acho que seria uma das melhores opções haja vista não precisar de switch nos postes. 
Há uma empresa aqui na minha cidade que trabalha dessa forma, oferecer o serviço de TV e Internet, www.cabonatal.com.br

----------


## claudemirnetlink

Pessoal quanto a legalidade do serviço, os switchs e cabos tem que ser homologados é claro, mais podemos utilizar cabos UTP para fazer a comunicação (cliente, provedor), haja vista que estes cabos são de uso interno, 
Eu tinha minhas conclusos a repeito mas um amigo meu falou que não era legal utilizar estes cabos de UTP, no caso de uma fiscalização da ANATEL eu seria lacrado, haja vista eles serem para uso indoor ai fiquei na duvida. 
Alguem poderia da a sua opinião a respeito. Alguem que já usar essa solução já tevi fiscalização da ANATEL.

----------


## NetoGO23

Pessoal poderia usar fibra óptica para colocar um switch para comunicar com o outro?
ou pegar e só colocar um equipamento q muda de fibra para cabo de rede?

To pensando em colocar tudo na fibra, assim pode fazer de boa né?

Aguem poderia da uma ajudinha?

Obrigado, Antonio Neto - ATA Informática On-Line.

----------


## rfsilvagyn

Como esta pensando em fazer tudo na fibra e os clientes como ia fazer?????

----------


## Pedro0278

Central de fibra = cara
fibra em si = cara
conectores =caros
placas pra por nos clientes = caras

Resultado = inviavel.

Aqui cabeamos e temos 246 clientes com cabo utp (rede) e todo computador ja tem placa de rede e hub acha ate na esquina...

É uma boa viabilidade.

----------


## rfsilvagyn

Estou na minha nova epata vou iniciar o projeto de cabeamento, gostaria de sua ajuda.

msn: [email protected]

----------


## marcelomg

Outra alternativa seria o uso da tecnologia da tv a cabo aonde usa-se 1 cabo mestre e todos clientes se conectam a esse cabo, no provedor existe uma modulação.
Não tenho ideia de preços mas comparado a fibra deve ser viavel.

----------


## aka2005

> Central de fibra = cara
> fibra em si = cara
> conectores =caros
> placas pra por nos clientes = caras
> 
> Resultado = inviavel.
> 
> Aqui cabeamos e temos 246 clientes com cabo utp (rede) e todo computador ja tem placa de rede e hub acha ate na esquina...
> 
> É uma boa viabilidade.


 Ola Pedro, uso esse sistema de cabo a 5 anos ja... seguinte amigo, vc ja conseguiu jogar sinal de TV tbm nesses cabos UTP (rede)... aki faço o mesmo, cabo a cada 100 metros, um Hub numa caixa, ligada a energia direto da rede eletrica..pois temos conceção da empresa q cuida da energia e dos postes... meu proximo passo é colocar a TV, mas infelismente tenho o projeto so em Cabo Coaxial... e eu gostaria de montar em cabo de rede normal mesmo.

----------


## admskill

> Pessoal quanto a legalidade do serviço, os switchs e cabos tem que ser homologados é claro, mais podemos utilizar cabos UTP para fazer a comunicação (cliente, provedor), haja vista que estes cabos são de uso interno, 
> Eu tinha minhas conclusos a repeito mas um amigo meu falou que não era legal utilizar estes cabos de UTP, no caso de uma fiscalização da ANATEL eu seria lacrado, haja vista eles serem para uso indoor ai fiquei na duvida. 
> Alguem poderia da a sua opinião a respeito. Alguem que já usar essa solução já tevi fiscalização da ANATEL.



Amigo tenho vários clientes aki no Rio de Janeiro que eu presto consultoria e estao trabalhando com cabo UTP nos postes meia duzia deles jah sofrenram fiscalização da Anatel e não teve problema algum !



Abraços !

----------


## aka2005

> Amigo tenho vários clientes aki no Rio de Janeiro que eu presto consultoria e estao trabalhando com cabo UTP nos postes meia duzia deles jah sofrenram fiscalização da Anatel e não teve problema algum !
> 
> 
> 
> Abraços !


Isso mesmo, é normal usar esse cabo a anatel na multa, ta na norma... 
aqui tbm nao tive problemas com ela... e trabalho ja a 5 anos...

E falando se esse cabo aquenta segundo o comentarido amigo acima:
""mais podemos utilizar cabos UTP para fazer a comunicação (cliente, provedor), haja vista que estes cabos são de uso interno, """
Sim pode ser usado, desde que seja Etiquetado, no cabo ou por placas, nos utilizamos no Cabo... nome e fone da empresa nossa.... e usamos cabo proprio pra uso externo, ele é mais forte a capa, e tem uma malha de nilon por dentro... usamos aki uns com 4 anos ja e nunca deram problemas, a nao ser os caminhoes q passam rss.

----------


## skymanrj

Muito legal essa estrutura cabeada por UTP, porm o ideal é utilizar o cabo próprio para uzo externo geralmente um com capa preta mais grossa.

Eu utilizaria uma redundancia com um _PTP via radio_ no ultimo ponto da rede com um bom radio(mikrotik ou alvarion)e um bom protocolo de roteamento, OSPF por exemplo, dai se algum caminhao derrubar um lance da rede ninguem para.

----------


## Vicente Netto

então pessoal, sobre o serviço a cabo... que poderia responder:

1. Quem estimaria a durabilidade de um cabo UTP em uso externo (ex: marca --> nexans) ?

2. *Energia* para os switchs: via POE partindo apenas da sede do provedor / ligada nos clientes mais próximos q ou diretamente do poste ?

3. Quanto em média as companhias cobram por poste usado (não é a energia) ?

4. Vcs conhecem algum fornecedor de acessórios (roldanas, abracadeiras, etc) para passar os cabos pelos postes ?


Obrigado!

----------


## xandemartini

1. Quem estimaria a durabilidade de um cabo UTP em uso externo (ex: marca --> nexans) ?
Essa não sei te responder, pois estou começando a cabear estês mês. Comprei o cabo blindado da IFE, preto, ele possui além da camada de blindagem interna, mais um arame guia dentro dele, axo q é pra não criar barriga. Estimo q dure pelo menos uns 5 anos, pois tenho cabos internos passando entre clientes, usando externamente, há uns 3 anos e não precisei trocar...

2. *Energia* para os switchs: via POE partindo apenas da sede do provedor / ligada nos clientes mais próximos q ou diretamente do poste ?
Estou adquirindo uma solução onde fica uma fonte de alimentação num ponto central, e a mesma pode atingir até 1200 metros de cada lado, alimentando 15 switchs, via cabo de rede. No poste vai junto a switch uma placa, com protetor de surto pra cada porta do switch e ainda um mini-nobreak, com autonomia de 40 minutos a 2 horas, dependendo da ocupação do switch. Custa R$ 142,00 cada uma dessas placas e 700,00 a fonte principal.

3. Quanto em média as companhias cobram por poste usado (não é a energia) ?
Aqui na minha região é cobrado R$ 6,56 por poste.

4. Vcs conhecem algum fornecedor de acessórios (roldanas, abracadeiras, etc) para passar os cabos pelos postes ?

www.dicomp.com.br

----------


## Pantanero2006

Complementando o que o amigo xandemartini escreveu acima, a Furukawa está lançando um cabo próprio para o uso externo, esse cabo já foi certificado e estará a venda em breve. Como a Furukawa não brinca em serviço, acho que o cabo durará mais de 5 anos em uso externo.

Abçs.

----------


## aka2005

Entao amigo trabalhamos ja a 7 anos com cabo.... usamos o UDP faz 5 a 6 anos, nunca deram problemas... a nao ser caminhoes, rss... em questao de preço por posto, o bom é vc negociar com a empresa de energia, pois assim vc tem liberdade de usar os postes, pq se nao negociar, ela tem total direito de ir no posto e corta os cabos.... aki usamos agora energia vinda direto da rede baixa deles... esse cabo da furokawa é escelente, vai sair um poco mais caro q os normais dela, mas vai compensar a longo prazo...

----------


## Nano2

xandemartini, e quem faz o serviço nos postes ?? vc contratou uma empresa ? ou os tecnicos do provedor mesmo estão fazendo ? 






> 1. Quem estimaria a durabilidade de um cabo UTP em uso externo (ex: marca --> nexans) ?
> Essa não sei te responder, pois estou começando a cabear estês mês. Comprei o cabo blindado da IFE, preto, ele possui além da camada de blindagem interna, mais um arame guia dentro dele, axo q é pra não criar barriga. Estimo q dure pelo menos uns 5 anos, pois tenho cabos internos passando entre clientes, usando externamente, há uns 3 anos e não precisei trocar...
> 
> 2. *Energia* para os switchs: via POE partindo apenas da sede do provedor / ligada nos clientes mais próximos q ou diretamente do poste ?
> Estou adquirindo uma solução onde fica uma fonte de alimentação num ponto central, e a mesma pode atingir até 1200 metros de cada lado, alimentando 15 switchs, via cabo de rede. No poste vai junto a switch uma placa, com protetor de surto pra cada porta do switch e ainda um mini-nobreak, com autonomia de 40 minutos a 2 horas, dependendo da ocupação do switch. Custa R$ 142,00 cada uma dessas placas e 700,00 a fonte principal.
> 
> 3. Quanto em média as companhias cobram por poste usado (não é a energia) ?
> Aqui na minha região é cobrado R$ 6,56 por poste.
> 
> ...

----------


## xandemartini

> xandemartini, e quem faz o serviço nos postes ?? vc contratou uma empresa ? ou os tecnicos do provedor mesmo estão fazendo ?


Ainda não fiz, vou fazer este mês, estou esperando chegar os equipamentos para alimentação dos switchs... Mas quem vai fazer pra mim, vai ser o próprio técnico da companhi telefônica, fora do horário de trabalho dele, pois de início irei cabear apenas 500 metros, que compreende a avenida central da cidade, onde está concentrado um grande números dos clientes... Depois vou continuar conforme a demanda.

----------


## rogeriosims

Xande,

Para esse 500 metros da quantos postes?

Na sua regiao ha quantidade minima de postes a ser alugada?

Sua area é cemig? se for me passa o contato?

Abraço

----------


## admskill

> 1. Quem estimaria a durabilidade de um cabo UTP em uso externo (ex: marca --> nexans) ?
> Essa não sei te responder, pois estou começando a cabear estês mês. Comprei o cabo blindado da IFE, preto, ele possui além da camada de blindagem interna, mais um arame guia dentro dele, axo q é pra não criar barriga. Estimo q dure pelo menos uns 5 anos, pois tenho cabos internos passando entre clientes, usando externamente, há uns 3 anos e não precisei trocar...
> 
> 2. *Energia* para os switchs: via POE partindo apenas da sede do provedor / ligada nos clientes mais próximos q ou diretamente do poste ?
> Estou adquirindo uma solução onde fica uma fonte de alimentação num ponto central, e a mesma pode atingir até 1200 metros de cada lado, alimentando 15 switchs, via cabo de rede. No poste vai junto a switch uma placa, com protetor de surto pra cada porta do switch e ainda um mini-nobreak, com autonomia de 40 minutos a 2 horas, dependendo da ocupação do switch. Custa R$ 142,00 cada uma dessas placas e 700,00 a fonte principal.
> 
> 3. Quanto em média as companhias cobram por poste usado (não é a energia) ?
> Aqui na minha região é cobrado R$ 6,56 por poste.
> 
> ...


 
Me interessou esse esquema ai de energia ... poderia me dar mais informações ???

----------


## xandemartini

> Xande,
> 
> Para esse 500 metros da quantos postes?
> 
> Na sua regiao ha quantidade minima de postes a ser alugada?
> 
> Sua area é cemig? se for me passa o contato?
> 
> Abraço


Não cheguei a contar. Nos 1810 metros que contei e que tenho a licença, são 56 postes, nesses 500 metros deve dar uns 15 postes... 

Essa avenida central, que eu tenho licença de usar, esses postes são de propriedade da prefeitura.

Estou realizando projeto para utilização dos postes da Cia Elétrica, que aqui no caso é a RGE.

----------


## xandemartini

> Me interessou esse esquema ai de energia ... poderia me dar mais informações ???


Cara, faz o seguinte, me manda uma MP que assim q tiver mais detalhes eu te passo... Não vou expor aqui pq a pessoa ainda nao tem firma constituida, etc e tal.. e tive q depositar 50% adiantados, 15 dias pra ele produzir, e depois deposito o resto. Por isso não quero indicar ainda, pois se alguém levar ferro será somente eu, saca? Quando estiver tudo aqui certinho, montado e funcionando, eu farei questão de indicar os equipamentos...

----------


## aka2005

Sai mais barato pra vcs, vcs terem um funcionario proprio pra esse serviço nos postes,,, vcs conseguindo com a Cia de Energia eles vao exigir isso, inclusive o funcionario tem q ter curso pra mexer no poste, pelo menos o NR-10 de segurança e um conhecimento basico em Rede Eletrica... eles vao exigir q vcs antes de puxar o cabo tenham o poste equipado com, Fita Aço, Anel, e Gancho... fora isso, o resto é bom, pq eles tbm vigiam seu material... e quando ha cabo quebrado eles avisam...

----------


## admskill

> Cara, faz o seguinte, me manda uma MP que assim q tiver mais detalhes eu te passo... Não vou expor aqui pq a pessoa ainda nao tem firma constituida, etc e tal.. e tive q depositar 50% adiantados, 15 dias pra ele produzir, e depois deposito o resto. Por isso não quero indicar ainda, pois se alguém levar ferro será somente eu, saca? Quando estiver tudo aqui certinho, montado e funcionando, eu farei questão de indicar os equipamentos...



Correto !

----------


## admskill

Bom pessoal tenho tido uma decepção com os Switchs da GTS ... os primeiros que eu comprei foi uma maravilha ... nossa ... muito bom ... o q tem acontecido eh que de uns tempos pra cá a gts colocou uma remessa de Switchs pra vender que estão uma verdadeira bosta ... tem uns q trava só de encostar ... outros travam do nada ... e eu reparei que o principal motivo dos travamentos é o auto teste das portas que está ausente nestas versoes recentes ! Esses ultimos dias eu joguei 26 deles fora e coloquei Mymax !

----------


## aka2005

Q valor ta saindo em media esses da Mymax amigo ?

----------


## jesusnetworks

é possivel além do voip e internet, oferecermos tv pra esses clientes? Qual tecnologia seria adotada? Pois os clientes acham comodo pagar uma mensalidade e ter varios produtos.Temos que pensar rápido numa solução pois os grandes estão preparados e vão vir contudo. Estou querendo cabear a cidade usando o cabo UTP.

----------


## lfaria

> Bom pessoal tenho tido uma decepção com os Switchs da GTS ... os primeiros que eu comprei foi uma maravilha ... nossa ... muito bom ... o q tem acontecido eh que de uns tempos pra cá a gts colocou uma remessa de Switchs pra vender que estão uma verdadeira bosta ... tem uns q trava só de encostar ... outros travam do nada ... e eu reparei que o principal motivo dos travamentos é o auto teste das portas que está ausente nestas versoes recentes ! Esses ultimos dias eu joguei 26 deles fora e coloquei Mymax !


Tenho acesso a produtos da GTS e até achei bom, mas passa a impressão de ser uma empresa que importa produtos de outros países usando uma marca própria, estilo OEM. Isso pode causar dissabores como esse que teve.

O problema é que a Mymax me passa a mesma impressão...

Espero estar errado.

----------


## admskill

> Tenho acesso a produtos da GTS e até achei bom, mas passa a impressão de ser uma empresa que importa produtos de outros países usando uma marca própria, estilo OEM. Isso pode causar dissabores como esse que teve.
> 
> O problema é que a Mymax me passa a mesma impressão...
> 
> Espero estar errado.


 
bom se passa a mesma impressao eu naum sei ... sei que tah rodando redondinho !

----------


## admskill

25 reais o mymax

----------


## lfaria

> bom se passa a mesma impressao eu naum sei ... sei que tah rodando redondinho !


Que bom, a maioria funciona a contento, resta saber se a qualidade é mantida em toda a linha.

----------


## NetoGO23

Colegas tenho um provedor numa cidade de 4.000 habitantes, estou pensando e passar cabo e oferecer internet, voip e tv a cabo.
Alguem tem algum texto q possa me ajudar?

----------


## admskill

Amigo, internet ... tv à cabo e Voip vc só vai conseguir se cabear com cabo coaxial e usar a solução da CiaNet

----------


## NetoGO23

> Amigo, internet ... tv à cabo e Voip vc só vai conseguir se cabear com cabo coaxial e usar a solução da CiaNet


Poderia me passar +ou- como vou ter q fazer para começar e fazer o cabeamento?

----------


## aka2005

Tem no forum, so procurar CiaNet... amigo... em Pesquisar...

----------


## rogeriosims

Xande e Admskill,

Entrei em contato com o pessoal da cemig e eles estão pedindo um projeto com o numero de postes, responsavel tecnico, peso dos cabos, tração e etc.

Vocês passaram por isso? tem algum material que possa me ajudar a criar o projeto??


Abraço,

----------


## xandemartini

> Xande e Admskill,
> 
> Entrei em contato com o pessoal da cemig e eles estão pedindo um projeto com o numero de postes, responsavel tecnico, peso dos cabos, tração e etc.
> 
> Vocês passaram por isso? tem algum material que possa me ajudar a criar o projeto??
> 
> 
> Abraço,


Sim, aqui a RGE também solicitou um projeto técnico, e estou com dificuldade de encontrar um engenheiro para fazer este projeto, pois moro no fim do mundo, e o engenheiro para desenvolver isto teria que vir aqui na cidade e fazer um levantamento. Ainda estou às catas de um, mas todos que falei me parecem que só querem ganhar dinheiro fácil!

----------


## admskill

> Xande e Admskill,
> 
> Entrei em contato com o pessoal da cemig e eles estão pedindo um projeto com o numero de postes, responsavel tecnico, peso dos cabos, tração e etc.
> 
> Vocês passaram por isso? tem algum material que possa me ajudar a criar o projeto??
> 
> 
> Abraço,



Amigo eu posso ver pra vc ... pq dessa parte ai administrativa e talz quem cuidou foi meu sócio ... mas vou ver o que posso fazer por vc !.

----------


## rogeriosims

Valew AdmSkill,


Fico no aquardo.

Abraço

----------


## rogeriosims

> Amigo eu posso ver pra vc ... pq dessa parte ai administrativa e talz quem cuidou foi meu sócio ... mas vou ver o que posso fazer por vc !.


E ai AdmSkill,

Alguma novidade??
Entrei em contato com a concessionaria mas me passaram uma norma que é pra fornecimento de energia em loteamento. nada a ver com o que eu quero. agora e esperar eles responderem o email novamente.

Abraço

----------


## IPCorpore

Olá pessoal, pegando carona no post, estamos quase prontos aqui para iniciar a passagem dos cabos pelos postes, já temos autorização da empresa de energia, e já temos em mente quais equipamentos usar. Só me resta uma dúvida, como levar alimentação até os switches?? Ví o pessoal falando que pega diretamente dos postes, neste caso não seria inviável?, visto que se um bairro no meio do caminho ficar sem energia, o resto da rede dalí pra frente fica sem internet? Colocar um no-break em cada caixa seria a solução, porém aumentaria absurdamente o investimento do projeto. O Ideal seria levar a energia por um outro cabo (ou se possível levar pelo mesmo cabo de dados) até os switches partindo de um ponto único, e regenerando a tensão durante o caminho, mas dessa forma, quais equipamentos usar, e onde conseguí-los (Fontes, cabos)? E a quantos metros eu conseguiria levar uma tensão satisfatória aos switches sem regeneração? Alguém que já tenha o projeto em funcionamento, se puder dar uma força neste aspecto pra nós aqui do fórum, será de grande valia.

Desde já agradeço.

----------


## xandemartini

Eu vou usar os equipamentos desse contato aqui:

[email protected]
 
Ele tem uma fonte primária, que alimenta até 60 switchs, sendo à distância máxima de 1500 metros. Em cada segmento da rede fica uma placa de proteção, que conta com um mini-nobreak, q em caso de falta de energia pode segurar até 1 hora, dependendo da utilização de portas do switch.
Ontem recebi meu pedido e tirei algumas fotos, podem dar uma olhada em www.tecwave.com.br/gallery2




> Olá pessoal, pegando carona no post, estamos quase prontos aqui para iniciar a passagem dos cabos pelos postes, já temos autorização da empresa de energia, e já temos em mente quais equipamentos usar. Só me resta uma dúvida, como levar alimentação até os switches?? Ví o pessoal falando que pega diretamente dos postes, neste caso não seria inviável?, visto que se um bairro no meio do caminho ficar sem energia, o resto da rede dalí pra frente fica sem internet? Colocar um no-break em cada caixa seria a solução, porém aumentaria absurdamente o investimento do projeto. O Ideal seria levar a energia por um outro cabo (ou se possível levar pelo mesmo cabo de dados) até os switches partindo de um ponto único, e regenerando a tensão durante o caminho, mas dessa forma, quais equipamentos usar, e onde conseguí-los (Fontes, cabos)? E a quantos metros eu conseguiria levar uma tensão satisfatória aos switches sem regeneração? Alguém que já tenha o projeto em funcionamento, se puder dar uma força neste aspecto pra nós aqui do fórum, será de grande valia.
> 
> Desde já agradeço.

----------


## rogeriosims

Xande,

Muito legal esses equipamentos ein?? é um hub com a bateriazinha acoplada bem interessante.
Cara você pode falar mais ou menos quanto custou esse brinquedo?
Assim que tiver resultados do teste, manda ai pra gente.

Valew pela informação.

Abraço

----------


## admskill

Gente se vcs lerem o tópico esde o inicio direitinhu ... vcs irão ver que tem tudo explicadinho ... eu to usando o método de alimentação Poe ... isso vc encontra em qualquer site de Ap ... ese esquema de ligação ... no inicio da rede eu coloquei um no-break ... e alimento ela em Poe até o final por 3Km ... os Switchs obrigatoriamente tem que ter auto-teste de portas ... senaum dá dor de cabeça ... depois dos 3km é só arrumar um ponto na casa de um cliente e alimentar a rede de novo ! Jah fiz vários testes aki ... inclusive o de curto-circuito ... ou seja naum eh preciso ter preocupacao se a parada entrar em curto e talz ... quando o cabo entra em curto ... automaticamente ele fica quente ... mas naum queima os switchs ... ai vc desliga a rede e faz o reparo ! Eu passo 110v AC no cabo mesmo !

----------


## rogeriosims

> Gente se vcs lerem o tópico esde o inicio direitinhu ... vcs irão ver que tem tudo explicadinho ... eu to usando o método de alimentação Poe ... isso vc encontra em qualquer site de Ap ... ese esquema de ligação ... no inicio da rede eu coloquei um no-break ... e alimento ela em Poe até o final por 3Km ... os Switchs obrigatoriamente tem que ter auto-teste de portas ... senaum dá dor de cabeça ... depois dos 3km é só arrumar um ponto na casa de um cliente e alimentar a rede de novo ! Jah fiz vários testes aki ... inclusive o de curto-circuito ... ou seja naum eh preciso ter preocupacao se a parada entrar em curto e talz ... quando o cabo entra em curto ... automaticamente ele fica quente ... mas naum queima os switchs ... ai vc desliga a rede e faz o reparo ! Eu passo 110v AC no cabo mesmo !


Não entendi bem,

Você ta passando 110v no cabo de rede? você ta usando os 2 pares que sobram? liga direto positivo em 2 e negativo nos outros dois?

Abraço

----------


## xandemartini

> Xande,
> 
> Muito legal esses equipamentos ein?? é um hub com a bateriazinha acoplada bem interessante.
> Cara você pode falar mais ou menos quanto custou esse brinquedo?
> Assim que tiver resultados do teste, manda ai pra gente.
> 
> Valew pela informação.
> 
> Abraço


Na realidade não é um hub, pq vc precisado do switch também. Cada porta do switch vai no lado direito, e os clientes vão no lado esquerdo. Custou 142 cada placa, assim que eu tiver instalado e testado falo se é bom, mas acho q vai ser sim hehehehe.

----------


## rogeriosims

> Na realidade não é um hub, pq vc precisado do switch também. Cada porta do switch vai no lado direito, e os clientes vão no lado esquerdo. Custou 142 cada placa, assim que eu tiver instalado e testado falo se é bom, mas acho q vai ser sim hehehehe.


Perai!!!
Agora você deu um nó na minha cabeça. rsrs ele funciona como um roteador? lado dirento wan lado esquerdo wan?
Você tem algum material explicativo sobre ele ai? e sobre homologação?

Abraço

----------


## xandemartini

> Perai!!!
> Agora você deu um nó na minha cabeça. rsrs ele funciona como um roteador? lado dirento wan lado esquerdo wan?
> Você tem algum material explicativo sobre ele ai? e sobre homologação?
> 
> Abraço


Encara como se não existisse a placa, entende? ela é só alimentação e proteção às portas do switch e do cliente...

----------


## IPCorpore

> Gente se vcs lerem o tópico esde o inicio direitinhu ... vcs irão ver que tem tudo explicadinho ... eu to usando o método de alimentação Poe ... isso vc encontra em qualquer site de Ap ... ese esquema de ligação ... no inicio da rede eu coloquei um no-break ... e alimento ela em Poe até o final por 3Km ... os Switchs obrigatoriamente tem que ter auto-teste de portas ... senaum dá dor de cabeça ... depois dos 3km é só arrumar um ponto na casa de um cliente e alimentar a rede de novo ! Jah fiz vários testes aki ... inclusive o de curto-circuito ... ou seja naum eh preciso ter preocupacao se a parada entrar em curto e talz ... quando o cabo entra em curto ... automaticamente ele fica quente ... mas naum queima os switchs ... ai vc desliga a rede e faz o reparo ! Eu passo 110v AC no cabo mesmo !


 
Olá, eu acompanho este tópico desde o início, porém não consegui ainda entender a solução. Repito a pergunta do amigo rogeriosims, você passa 110v no último par do cabo UTP? Isso não causa interferência no cabo pelo fato do campo magnético gigantesco gerado pela rede 110v?

Outra coisa é como expandir o PoE, trabalho com wireless, e conheço somente uma forma de fazê-lo ponto a ponto, mas um PoE ponto-multiponto ainda não entendí como trabalhar, a não ser que na hora de fazer a conexão com o switch eu use por exemplo um conector e divida este sinal 2, um deles ficaria no switch, e o outro seguiria em frente ainda com o PoE ativo no cabo, seria mais ou menos isso?

Obrigado.

----------


## IPCorpore

> Eu vou usar os equipamentos desse contato aqui:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Ele tem uma fonte primária, que alimenta até 60 switchs, sendo à distância máxima de 1500 metros. Em cada segmento da rede fica uma placa de proteção, que conta com um mini-nobreak, q em caso de falta de energia pode segurar até 1 hora, dependendo da utilização de portas do switch.
> Ontem recebi meu pedido e tirei algumas fotos, podem dar uma olhada em www.tecwave.com.br/gallery2


 
Xande, muito obrigado pela força, vou dar uma analisada no equipamento, e ver a viabilidade de utilizá-lo também.

----------


## xandemartini

> Xande, muito obrigado pela força, vou dar uma analisada no equipamento, e ver a viabilidade de utilizá-lo também.


Blz, só esclarecendo, esse equipamento injeta 115V DC no cabo de rede, por isso ele consegue atingir até 1500 metros. Vamos ver se na prática fica bom!!

----------


## IPCorpore

> Blz, só esclarecendo, esse equipamento injeta 115V DC no cabo de rede, por isso ele consegue atingir até 1500 metros. Vamos ver se na prática fica bom!!


Caramba, eu não sabia que dava pra passar 115v no cabo de rede, pensei que ele explodia..rs...

Faça um teste então por gentileza, e nos informe se deu tudo certo. Se realmente funcionar, é 100% viável.

Grato.

----------


## xandemartini

> Caramba, eu não sabia que dava pra passar 115v no cabo de rede, pensei que ele explodia..rs...
> 
> Faça um teste então por gentileza, e nos informe se deu tudo certo. Se realmente funcionar, é 100% viável.
> 
> Grato.


É 115 DC (corrente contínua), por isso q não dá choque e não dá interferência nos dados, segundo o Álvaro que me vendeu os equipamentos. Chega 115 V ou menos, dependendo da distância, a plaquinha entrega 12V para o switch e segue adiante alimentando as placas seguintes.

----------


## IPCorpore

> É 115 DC (corrente contínua), por isso q não dá choque e não dá interferência nos dados, segundo o Álvaro que me vendeu os equipamentos. Chega 115 V ou menos, dependendo da distância, a plaquinha entrega 12V para o switch e segue adiante alimentando as placas seguintes.


 
Ah sim, tah certo falei bobagem. Bom, vou ficar aguardando ancioso ao seu teste.

Grato.

----------


## neon

> É 115 DC (corrente contínua), ... a plaquinha entrega 12V para o switch e segue adiante alimentando as placas seguintes.


muito interessante isso!

----------


## mvianna

*Ola Pessoal!*

Duas idéias para o pessoal:

Quanto a energia, poderia se pensar em utilizar aqueles cabos FE (cabo drop) para levar a alimentação dos switchs, são baratos e vendidos em rolos de 500m... 

Também achei interessante este switch, deem uma olhada:
Switch Firemax - Linkteck Wireless

Um Abraço,
Marcelo Piaz Vianna

----------


## admskill

> Não entendi bem,
> 
> Você ta passando 110v no cabo de rede? você ta usando os 2 pares que sobram? liga direto positivo em 2 e negativo nos outros dois?
> 
> Abraço


 
Amigo ... pensei em um cabo grimpado normalmente ... o esquema de cores q vc usa é:

Pino 1 - Branco do Verde ( Verde Claro )
Pino 2 - Verde.
Pino 3 - Branco do Laranja ( Laranja Claro ).
Pino 4 - Azul
Pino 5 - Branco do Azul ( Azul Claro ).
Pino 6 - Laranja.
Pino 7 - Branco do Marro ( Marrom Claro ).
Pino 8 - Marrom.


O que vc vai fazer simplesmente é pegar os dois pares ( Branco do Azul & Azul - Branco do Marrom e Marrom ) e usa-los para energia ... e vai grimpar o cabo do jeito normal mesmo sem esses dois pares ... na mesma sequencia de cores padrão ! 

Vai ficar assim:

Pino 1 - Branco do Verde ( Verde Claro )
Pino 2 - Verde.
Pino 3 - Branco do Laranja ( Laranja Claro ).
Pino 4 - Vazio.
Pino 5 - Vazio.
Pino 6 - Laranja.
Pino 7 - Vazio.
Pino 8 - Vazio.


Conseguiu entender ????

----------


## admskill

Como prometi ai está algumas fotos ... 












Quem gostou clica ai em agradecer !

----------


## IPCorpore

Uma pergunta admskill, esta corrente alternada que vc passa junto no cabo de rede, não dá interferência no tráfego?

----------


## admskill

> Uma pergunta admskill, esta corrente alternada que vc passa junto no cabo de rede, não dá interferência no tráfego?


 
Passo junto sim ... bom amigo nunca tive problema algum com isso nao ... sempre tive o ping de <1 ms por maior que a rede esteja o ping permanece o mesmo sem perca nenhuma ... e o trafego excelente !

----------


## damacenoneto

uma vez fiz isso e queimou um ap.. levei 110v por cabo de rede.. com 2 pares a 8mts de cabo... eu encostava nas vias de dados, e dava choque... passava enrgia pras outras vias...

----------


## jodrix

Amigos, vamos a um breve esclarecimento sobre correntes segunda a wikipedia:

*Corrente contínua* (*CC* ou, em inglês, *DC* - direct current), também chamada de *corrente galvânica* é o fluxo constante e ordenado de eletrões sempre numa direção. Esse tipo de corrente é gerado por baterias de automóveis ou de motos (6, 12 ou 24V), pequenas baterias (geralmente de 9V), pilhas (1,2V e 1,5V), dínamos, células solares e fontes de alimentação de várias tecnologias, que retificam a corrente alternada para produzir corrente contínua. Normalmente é utilizada para alimentar aparelhos electrônicos (entre 1,2V e 24V) e os circuitos digitais de equipamento de informática (computadores, modems, hubs, etc.).

A *corrente alternada*, ou *CA* (em inglês *AC* - alternating current) é uma corrente elétrica cuja magnitude e direção da corrente varia ciclicamente, ao contrário da corrente contínua cuja direção permanece constante e que possui pólos positivo e negativo definidos. A forma de onda usual em um circuito de potência CA é senoidal por ser a forma de transmissão de energia mais eficiente. Entretanto, em certas aplicações, diferentes formas de ondas são utilizadas tais como triangular ou ondas quadradas.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cabos de rede podem ser passados junto com cabos de telefone e de TV a cabo sem problemas, mas não juntamente com cabos da rede elétrica. O problema com relação a eles é que o campo eletromagnético gerado pelos cabos elétricos (devido ao uso de corrente alternada) induz corrente nos cabos de rede, o que gera interferência na transmissão, causando corrupção dos dados. 
Graças ao sistema de checagem e retransmissão usados pelas placas de rede, raramente dados serão perdidos, mas as retransmissões irão reduzir a taxa de transferência e aumentar a latência da rede, com resultados variados. A interferência é maior em redes elétricas sem aterramento adequado ou em circuitos com cargas pesadas, como os usados por chuveiros e motores elétricos. 

Fonte: Redes, Guia Prático: Passando os cabos através de dutos
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

pessoal, tenho estudado, e a corrente alternada gera campo eletromagnético que induz (interfere em cabo de dados, ocasionando retransmissão de pacotes) ... mas fica ai a dúvida para algum especialista nos orientar...

Abraços

----------


## tuxbrasil

Que gambiarra vi nessas fotos, pelo amor de deus.

----------


## admskill

> Que gambiarra vi nessas fotos, pelo amor de deus.


 

Pois é :

Todos os meus clientes trabalham assim, um deles tem uma rede com 600 usuários ... e fora um provedor que eu nao atendo que tem 3 Mil clientes .... tudo assim ... com essa "gambiarra"

E eu tenho outros clientes tb que migraram do wireless com rede nesse estilo ... com 280 assinantes ( esse ai tem um link de 2Mb Full usando cache full ).

Tenho um outro que tem 150 assinantes ... 

A minha rede mais longa que eu consegui fazer sem interromper a alimentação foi de 3Km ... com pings de -1Ms no final da rede com 4 à 6 Mb de transferência real !




Se eu for colocar aki o numero de clientes que eu atendo que usam esse tipo de " gambiarra " putz ... e outra, funciona bemm melhor do que wireless.


Esse aki tem mais de 2mil clientes ===> SPEED NET

E usa essa gambiarra !

----------


## admskill

> Amigos, vamos a um breve esclarecimento sobre correntes segunda a wikipedia:
> 
> *Corrente contínua* (*CC* ou, em inglês, *DC* - direct current), também chamada de *corrente galvânica* é o fluxo constante e ordenado de eletrões sempre numa direção. Esse tipo de corrente é gerado por baterias de automóveis ou de motos (6, 12 ou 24V), pequenas baterias (geralmente de 9V), pilhas (1,2V e 1,5V), dínamos, células solares e fontes de alimentação de várias tecnologias, que retificam a corrente alternada para produzir corrente contínua. Normalmente é utilizada para alimentar aparelhos electrônicos (entre 1,2V e 24V) e os circuitos digitais de equipamento de informática (computadores, modems, hubs, etc.).
> 
> A *corrente alternada*, ou *CA* (em inglês *AC* - alternating current) é uma corrente elétrica cuja magnitude e direção da corrente varia ciclicamente, ao contrário da corrente contínua cuja direção permanece constante e que possui pólos positivo e negativo definidos. A forma de onda usual em um circuito de potência CA é senoidal por ser a forma de transmissão de energia mais eficiente. Entretanto, em certas aplicações, diferentes formas de ondas são utilizadas tais como triangular ou ondas quadradas.
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


 
Amigo eu jah tive um problema com isso, mas no meu caso foi diferente ... eu passei um fio de 2mm ao lado do cabo de rede ... naum funcionou de jeito nenhum ... quando eu separei ai o cabo funcionou !

Agora por Poe nunca tive problema nao ... jah consegui milagrosos 180 Metros ... e funcionou direitinhu !

----------


## admskill

> uma vez fiz isso e queimou um ap.. levei 110v por cabo de rede.. com 2 pares a 8mts de cabo... eu encostava nas vias de dados, e dava choque... passava enrgia pras outras vias...


 
Jah queimei uma placa mae assim tb ... mas no meu caso o cabo estava em curto mesmo !

----------


## ilhanet

Bom dia a todos.
Bem eu uso esse tipo de distribuição, e achei bem melhor do que ter a energia vindo direto do poste. Uma vez que se travado o switch ,teriamos que colocar a escada no poste e resetar o mesmo. Dessa maneira, quando ocorre uma situação que venha travar o switch, é só tirar direto da tomada la na central e toda a rede é resetada. Eu tenho uma parceria com o Admskill e posso até ser considerado suspeito para dar alguma opinião em relação ao trabalho dele, mas eu acho que da maneira que ele usa e colocou aqui na minha rede, esta tudo 100%, tirando os switches GTS que de uns 3 meses para cada houve uma troca de placa interna e fonte que relamente desgraçou com o switch. Desde que essa maneira de energia POE foi implementada numca tive problemas, a não ser com os switches menscionados, mas que depois da troca dos mesmo, não tive mais problemas e toda os clientes estão satisfeitos, e olha que isso é dificil de acontecer.

----------


## claudemirnetlink

> Que gambiarra vi nessas fotos, pelo amor de deus.


 
É Tuxbrasil, é melhor você se render a essa gambiarra e comerça a fazer ai no seu provedor, aqui no meu estou para comerça a fazer os primeiros testes. Uma coisa é certa ninguem que inicio com esse serviço cabeado com cabo UTP disse que não prestava.

----------


## xandemartini

> É Tuxbrasil, é melhor você se render a essa gambiarra e comerça a fazer ai no seu provedor, aqui no meu estou para comerça a fazer os primeiros testes. Uma coisa é certa ninguem que inicio com esse serviço cabeado com cabo UTP disse que não prestava.


Acho q o tux se referiu como gambiarra a falta de pino para alimentar a fonte, com os fios emendados direto... axo q foi isso viu...

----------


## lipeiori

> Apenas corrigindo o colega, em Saquarema existem 4 provedores q trabalham com cabo e wireless e a cidade é super poluida de RF.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


Cara vc pode me falar quais são os outros 3 provedores? Tenho casa lá desde que nasci e não to sabendo disso nao.. devo estar muito por fora mesmo.

E que poluição toda é essa? Andei com o note pela cidade e só achei a rede da OK... poluido é aqui onde eu moro, mais de 10 redes no site survey.

----------


## admskill

> Cara vc pode me falar quais são os outros 3 provedores? Tenho casa lá desde que nasci e não to sabendo disso nao.. devo estar muito por fora mesmo.
> 
> E que poluição toda é essa? Andei com o note pela cidade e só achei a rede da OK... poluido é aqui onde eu moro, mais de 10 redes no site survey.



Ai em Saquarema tem a ViaLagos que atende toda a região dos Lagos ! Eles atendem com gambiarra tb !

----------


## admskill

> Acho q o tux se referiu como gambiarra a falta de pino para alimentar a fonte, com os fios emendados direto... axo q foi isso viu...



Será ??? 

Pessoal estou disponibilizando no forum o material para o pessoal saber como o sistema funciona, eh um sistema que não exige muito investimento e eu vejo nele a unica saida para combatermos os grandes provedores ... e a poluição RF !

É claro que existem outras maneiras de vc atender o cliente tais como Wi-max, ADSL ( carissimo ) e por cabo coaxial que é o que a NET usa ... todos eles no nosso caso inviavel na atualidade. Pra vcs terem uma idéia um DSLAN tah custando em torno de 4Mil com 24 portas ou seja vc vai atender 24 clientes, fora a metragem do cabo que é caro pra kct ! Entao esta é a solução mais barata, cada um faz da maneira que quizer e de que o seu bolso permitir, se o cara quizer usar cabo de rede rosa, ou colocar um flu-flu na caixa do switch é problema dele, casos são casos vai depender da vontade e do bolso do meu cliente ! Eu apenas estou aqui no forum na função de ajudar à pessoas que estão interessadas em usar a tecnologia !



Agora Sr. Tux eu gostaria que fizesse criticas construtivas, a fim de ajudar o forúm a produzir conhecimentos das pessoas que o frequentam e não tentar denegrir a imagem do tópico ! 


Eu eu já recebi mais de 12 e-mails de usuários aqui do forúm interessados em saber como a "gambiarra" funciona, mas só vou responder aqui no underlinux. O forúm serve pra isso.

----------


## admskill

Bom pra quem tava curioso pra ver a gambiarra funcionando ... esse print ai eh do teste que eu final no final da rede de um dos meus clientes ... esse tem 189 clientes e 6 Km de Cabo Utp !

----------


## rogeriosims

> Bom pra quem tava curioso pra ver a gambiarra funcionando ... esse print ai eh do teste que eu final no final da rede de um dos meus clientes ... esse tem 189 clientes e 6 Km de Cabo Utp !


Admskill,

O link está quebrado.

Cara, você pode dar um toque de como consegue autorização pra passar os cabos no poste? estou tentando saber aqui em minas com a cemig mas ta dificil, eles não respondem e quando liga não sabem.

Abraço

----------


## admskill

Amanha eu posto novamente o print ! Amigo em relacao ao cabeamento no poste eh necessario que vc procure a area comercial, da empresa que fornece energia ai na sua area, se apresente como pessoa juridica ... aki onde eu atuo tem duas empresas diferente ... uma eh mais complicada e a outra eh mais facil ... uma me pediu um projeto feito por um engenheiro, descrição e fotos dos equipamentos, esquema de energia e exigiu que eu tivesse SCM pra liberar, já a outra pediu um projeto de um técnico em eletrônica ou elétrica que tenha CREA e não necessitou de SCM e as duas pediram a rota no qual meu cabo iria fazer o trajeto ...


Alias nao postei ainda o arquivo que eu to usando o Velox 3GG ( como eh chamado aki no RJ ), a velocidade é uma bosta, tem oscilado D+, a conexao oscila entre 100k à 600k ... e eh constante ! Prefiro chamar essa simbologia de 3 Gargalhadas ( 3 GG ) pq a qualidade da conexao eh uma bosta ! A unica coisa que presta eh a mobilidade !

----------


## marcelomg

admskill,
Que cabo de rede preto é esse? marca, preço etc...

----------


## admskill

> admskill,
> Que cabo de rede preto é esse? marca, preço etc...



Eu uso Telcon .. está R$ 195,00 reais a caixa com 305 metros !

E tem um cliente meu que usa Furukawa, tah pagando R$ 240,00 a caixa com 305 metros !

----------


## mvianna

*admskill,*

Manda contato ae para nós dos cabos...

Abração,
Marcelo Piaz Vianna

----------


## lfaria

Não tenho a fonte, mas existe venda de cabo utp cat5e, preto, em bobinas de 1500 metros.

----------


## admskill

> Não tenho a fonte, mas existe venda de cabo utp cat5e, preto, em bobinas de 1500 metros.


 
Correto, e tem de 1000 metros tb ! Mas acho que nao seria viavel, já que a bobina é pesadissima de se carregar, e vc tem que abrir de 150 à 150 metros ... pra poder colocar o switch ... a unica coisa boa eh quando vc vai fazer uma puxada à uma longa distancia, onde vc faz a puxada primeiro e depois vem colocando os switchs , eu fiz a cotacao disso ai dessa bobina de cabos e não vi vantagem no preco ... deu uma diferenca de 5 reais ... em relação ao preco da caixa quando se calcula o preco em relação a metragem !

----------


## admskill

> *admskill,*
> 
> Manda contato ae para nós dos cabos...
> 
> Abração,
> Marcelo Piaz Vianna


 

*Lynx*
Endereço:
Rua Uruguaiana, 43 - 1º andar 

( Ao lado das lojas Americanas )
Bairro:
Centro
Cidade:
Rio de Janeiro
Estado:
RJ
CEP:
20050-090
Telefone1:
(21)2242-1966
Telefone2:
(21)2242-0985

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Admskill, moro a 100 mts de um condominio com 24 blocos e gostaria de atende-lo a cabo utp. Quanto a passar do meu escritório pelos postes são poucos, uns 9 . o problema é como distribuo isso la? coloco um switch no poste de fora e entro com 24 cabos ou coloco um switch la dentro e saio com os cabos, 24 cabos vão dar um volume muito alto, vai ficar esquisito de eu atravessar a rua com 24 cabos utp. Qual seria a melhor opção?

----------


## lfaria

> Admskill, moro a 100 mts de um condominio com 24 blocos e gostaria de atende-lo a cabo utp. Quanto a passar do meu escritório pelos postes são poucos, uns 9 . o problema é como distribuo isso la? coloco um switch no poste de fora e entro com 24 cabos ou coloco um switch la dentro e saio com os cabos, 24 cabos vão dar um volume muito alto, vai ficar esquisito de eu atravessar a rua com 24 cabos utp. Qual seria a melhor opção?


As instalações que eu já vi, saem cascateando switchs por todos os lados. Mas no seu caso, acho que o melhor é levar um único cabo a um ponto, estrategicamente colocado, e distribuir através de um switch de 24 portas. 

Mas isso não é regra, faz um pequeno projeto no papel e veja a alternativa mas viável em termos de topologia e economia.

----------


## admskill

> As instalações que eu já vi, saem cascateando switchs por todos os lados. Mas no seu caso, acho que o melhor é levar um único cabo a um ponto, estrategicamente colocado, e distribuir através de um switch de 24 portas. 
> 
> Mas isso não é regra, faz um pequeno projeto no papel e veja a alternativa mas viável em termos de topologia e economia.


 
é isso ai ... leva um cabo até la dentro e lá vc coloca um switch distribuindo !

----------


## labrbomfim

> Cara vc pode me falar quais são os outros 3 provedores? Tenho casa lá desde que nasci e não to sabendo disso nao.. devo estar muito por fora mesmo.
> 
> E que poluição toda é essa? Andei com o note pela cidade e só achei a rede da OK... poluido é aqui onde eu moro, mais de 10 redes no site survey.


INTNET... SHOW DE BOLA... FALA COM EVANDRO E DIZ QUE FOI O LUIZ, QUE MUDOU PRO PIAUÍ... PODE ENCARAR, É A MELHOR... OS CARAS ESTÃO INVESTINDO PESADO EM QUALIDADE.

----------


## labrbomfim

> é isso ai ... leva um cabo até la dentro e lá vc coloca um switch distribuindo !


 
SÓ PRA DÁ UMA TURBINADA NA GAMBIARRA... INSTALA FONTES DE 2A NOS SWITCHS, CARA... TÚ VAI CONSEGUIR UM LANCE DE 300 SEM MEDO DE SER FELIZ...

TESTA POR AÍ.

----------


## Magal

Depois de tentar todos eles INTNET, NETTERRA E OKVIRTUAL, fiquem com o mais novo da cidade é a NETSPEEDY, conexão via rádio excelente... 




> Cara vc pode me falar quais são os outros 3 provedores? Tenho casa lá desde que nasci e não to sabendo disso nao.. devo estar muito por fora mesmo.
> 
> E que poluição toda é essa? Andei com o note pela cidade e só achei a rede da OK... poluido é aqui onde eu moro, mais de 10 redes no site survey.

----------


## admskill

> SÓ PRA DÁ UMA TURBINADA NA GAMBIARRA... INSTALA FONTES DE 2A NOS SWITCHS, CARA... TÚ VAI CONSEGUIR UM LANCE DE 300 SEM MEDO DE SER FELIZ...
> 
> TESTA POR AÍ.


 
Show de Bola ! Vou testar sim !

----------


## rilandim

> Passo junto sim ... bom amigo nunca tive problema algum com isso nao ... sempre tive o ping de <1 ms por maior que a rede esteja o ping permanece o mesmo sem perca nenhuma ... e o trafego excelente !


qual switch vc tem usado atualmente?

----------


## papacharles

> Show de Bola ! Vou testar sim !


caro admskill no inicio da rede qual equipamento vc utiliza para passar a energia ?e 110v direto no cabo?
desde ja agradeço e estou no aguardo.

----------


## neon

> Show de Bola ! Vou testar sim !


caro e estimado admskill,

algumas dúvidas:

1 - nunca teve problema de caminhão ou qualquer outra coisa romper seu cabo de rede e ter um curto-circuito, visto que passa 110v ac direto no cabo?

2 - como ficaria um cliente (ou vários) que está(ão) no final da rede, quando rompe o cabo ou tem problema de travamento do switch no inicio ou meio do segmento? desliga e religa no inico da rede apenas?

se nos unirmos e vermos uma forma de injetar energia dc mesmo, desde o inico da rede, e ir armazenando em bateria. sei lá.

ficaria show de bola.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Oh louco,

110V em cabo de rede é meio perigoso! Vai que aparece um "maluco'' ou alguém tentando roubar o sinal e tenta grimpar o cabo ligado! Vai virar churrasquinho de "gato" literalmente!!!

Cuidado com esse "troço" aí.

----------


## aka2005

Galera, gambiarra, energia passando dentro do cabo de rede, hub com 110, tudo isso é prejuizo...
Ja fiz todo tipo de teste... e hj trabalhamos 80% blz sem problemas

A rede de Energia tem aterramento, evitando queimas, conseguimos a licença pra utilização dos postes, e da rede Primaria e energia, hj trabalhamos assim:

Cada 120 metros um Hub numa caixa hermetrica, hub 110-220 automatico, rede ligada com Cabo energia direto da rede Primaria, o Posto usamos nosso proprio equipamento pra equipar ele, Fita, Anel, Puxador, e o cabo é proprio nosso, etiquetado, nao temos problemas mais, de Hub trava, queima, ou estraga, o unico equivoco, é a porcaria de Caminhoes quebrando o Cabo, isso infelizmente, nao tem como mesmo, pq eles arrebentam tudo... fio telefonico, fio de tv, fio de energia, fio nosso aff.. rs

----------


## rogeriosims

> Galera, gambiarra, energia passando dentro do cabo de rede, hub com 110, tudo isso é prejuizo...
> Ja fiz todo tipo de teste... e hj trabalhamos 80% blz sem problemas
> 
> A rede de Energia tem aterramento, evitando queimas, conseguimos a licença pra utilização dos postes, e da rede Primaria e energia, hj trabalhamos assim:
> 
> Cada 120 metros um Hub numa caixa hermetrica, hub 110-220 automatico, rede ligada com Cabo energia direto da rede Primaria, o Posto usamos nosso proprio equipamento pra equipar ele, Fita, Anel, Puxador, e o cabo é proprio nosso, etiquetado, nao temos problemas mais, de Hub trava, queima, ou estraga, o unico equivoco, é a porcaria de Caminhoes quebrando o Cabo, isso infelizmente, nao tem como mesmo, pq eles arrebentam tudo... fio telefonico, fio de tv, fio de energia, fio nosso aff.. rs


Amigo,

Conta pra gente ai qual Hub você usa e o valor, se possivel informar tambem como conseguiu autorização para usar os postes e a energia agradecemos muito.

Você usa cat5 mesmo? qual marca?
Você usa algum esticador? tipo um cabo para segurar o cat5 para ele não sofrer com esticamento.


Abraço

----------


## neon

> ...usamos nosso proprio equipamento pra equipar ele, Fita, Anel, Puxador, e o cabo é proprio nosso, etiquetado, nao temos problemas mais, de Hub trava, queima, ou estraga, o unico equivoco, é a porcar.


tem como passar os fornecedores destes aneis, esticadores? são iguais os que as empresas de telefonia usam?

grato,

----------


## aka2005

Hub ja usei varios, mas o q fungo blz foi os Kaiomy de 8 portas, q vem com 110-220 automatico, sao pequenos bons... os postes tenho licença pra usar, fiz um projeto e mandei pra empresa de energia do estados, eles aprovaram e liberaram... ai pago aluguel dos postes q uso. Cabo uso o CAt 5 mesmo, tem durabilidade de 5 anos ja q uso, mas tem cabos q estao ate hj faz 7 anos...

O q a empresa de energia me pediu, foi Fita propria no poste, Anel, esticador proprio, e a empresa de comunicação me pediu Eticagem no cabo.. ai compro ele ja com nome e telefone da minha empresa.

----------


## rogeriosims

Obrigado pelas informações AKA,

Você tem o modelo desse projeto que eles te pediram? teve que ser feito por um engenheiro e etc?
Quanto em media você paga por poste??


Obrigado

----------


## rilandim

> Galera, gambiarra, energia passando dentro do cabo de rede, hub com 110, tudo isso é prejuizo...
> Ja fiz todo tipo de teste... e hj trabalhamos 80% blz sem problemas
> 
> A rede de Energia tem aterramento, evitando queimas, conseguimos a licença pra utilização dos postes, e da rede Primaria e energia, hj trabalhamos assim:
> 
> Cada 120 metros um Hub numa caixa hermetrica, hub 110-220 automatico, rede ligada com Cabo energia direto da rede Primaria, o Posto usamos nosso proprio equipamento pra equipar ele, Fita, Anel, Puxador, e o cabo é proprio nosso, etiquetado, nao temos problemas mais, de Hub trava, queima, ou estraga, o unico equivoco, é a porcaria de Caminhoes quebrando o Cabo, isso infelizmente, nao tem como mesmo, pq eles arrebentam tudo... fio telefonico, fio de tv, fio de energia, fio nosso aff.. rs


vc mesmo faz a ligação na rede primaria ou toda vez que vc precisar instalar um switch vc precisa chamar um tecnico da empresa de energia?

----------


## admskill

> qual switch vc tem usado atualmente?


 
Mymax

----------


## admskill

> caro admskill no inicio da rede qual equipamento vc utiliza para passar a energia ?e 110v direto no cabo?
> desde ja agradeço e estou no aguardo.


 

110v direto no cabo !

----------


## admskill

> caro e estimado admskill,
> 
> algumas dúvidas:
> 
> 1 - nunca teve problema de caminhão ou qualquer outra coisa romper seu cabo de rede e ter um curto-circuito, visto que passa 110v ac direto no cabo?
> 
> 2 - como ficaria um cliente (ou vários) que está(ão) no final da rede, quando rompe o cabo ou tem problema de travamento do switch no inicio ou meio do segmento? desliga e religa no inico da rede apenas?
> 
> se nos unirmos e vermos uma forma de injetar energia dc mesmo, desde o inico da rede, e ir armazenando em bateria. sei lá.
> ...


1- Tive problema com caminhao sim ! Nao tive nenhum equipamento queimado, de outras vezes jah tive o cabo rompido fui lá troquei o lance e ficou bom !

2- QUando rompe o cabo vc bate a rede no visual ou acompanha no mikrotik o consumo dos clientes que naum estao navegando, quando trava eu desligo e ligo de novo !


Passo 110v no cabo ... jah tive curto circuito mas mesmo assim nao aconteceu nada ! o Que acontece quando fecha um curto o lance que tah em curto fica quente e mais nada ! E as fontes que estao ligadas nesse lance de um poste pro outro nao funcionam !

----------


## admskill

> Oh louco,
> 
> 110V em cabo de rede é meio perigoso! Vai que aparece um "maluco'' ou alguém tentando roubar o sinal e tenta grimpar o cabo ligado! Vai virar churrasquinho de "gato" literalmente!!!
> 
> Cuidado com esse "troço" aí.


Amigo esse fim de semana um suposto cliente tentou fazer um " gato " ... simplesmente ele subiu no poste deu um talho no meu cabo e emendou o cabo dele no meu e ligou no computador ... resultado ... queimou a placa mae dele ! Quando fui fazer o reparo nesse lance da rede ele me chamou e perguntou de que empresa que eu era falei com ele ... e ele foi e pediu desculpas por ter cortado o cabo e blá bla´ bla ... mas ele amargou o prejuizo ...

----------


## admskill

> Galera, gambiarra, energia passando dentro do cabo de rede, hub com 110, tudo isso é prejuizo...
> Ja fiz todo tipo de teste... e hj trabalhamos 80% blz sem problemas
> 
> A rede de Energia tem aterramento, evitando queimas, conseguimos a licença pra utilização dos postes, e da rede Primaria e energia, hj trabalhamos assim:
> 
> Cada 120 metros um Hub numa caixa hermetrica, hub 110-220 automatico, rede ligada com Cabo energia direto da rede Primaria, o Posto usamos nosso proprio equipamento pra equipar ele, Fita, Anel, Puxador, e o cabo é proprio nosso, etiquetado, nao temos problemas mais, de Hub trava, queima, ou estraga, o unico equivoco, é a porcaria de Caminhoes quebrando o Cabo, isso infelizmente, nao tem como mesmo, pq eles arrebentam tudo... fio telefonico, fio de tv, fio de energia, fio nosso aff.. rs


 
Hoje com a minha "gambiarra" trabalho com 98% de Uptime ! Sem problemas nenhum ... tenho cliente que jah tem um ano de rede e sequer nunca fez reparo em nenhum segmento da rede !

----------


## rilandim

> Mymax


vi em um post que vc disse que o cliente no final da rede ficava com taxa de transmissão de cerca de 4 a 6Mb... vc já conseguiu identificar o porque da perda? (visto que toda rede está em 100Mb)

----------


## rilandim

> Hoje com a minha "gambiarra" trabalho com 98% de Uptime ! Sem problemas nenhum ... tenho cliente que jah tem um ano de rede e sequer nunca fez reparo em nenhum segmento da rede !


tava fazendo umas contas aqui e uptime de 98% dá quase 15horas fora do ar por mes... quais os motivos que geram a queda da rede? travamento no switches? queda de energia? corte de cabos?

----------


## rilandim

> Amigo esse fim de semana um suposto cliente tentou fazer um " gato " ... simplesmente ele subiu no poste deu um talho no meu cabo e emendou o cabo dele no meu e ligou no computador ... resultado ... queimou a placa mae dele ! Quando fui fazer o reparo nesse lance da rede ele me chamou e perguntou de que empresa que eu era falei com ele ... e ele foi e pediu desculpas por ter cortado o cabo e blá bla´ bla ... mas ele amargou o prejuizo ...


qual caixa hermetica vc usa? onde compro?

----------


## IPCorpore

> Eu uso Telcon .. está R$ 195,00 reais a caixa com 305 metros !
> 
> E tem um cliente meu que usa Furukawa, tah pagando R$ 240,00 a caixa com 305 metros !


Amigo, você não tem tido problemas com o alongamento desses cabos sem portante, ou no dito popular "criação de barrigas"??

----------


## IPCorpore

> Galera, gambiarra, energia passando dentro do cabo de rede, hub com 110, tudo isso é prejuizo...
> Ja fiz todo tipo de teste... e hj trabalhamos 80% blz sem problemas
> 
> A rede de Energia tem aterramento, evitando queimas, conseguimos a licença pra utilização dos postes, e da rede Primaria e energia, hj trabalhamos assim:
> 
> Cada 120 metros um Hub numa caixa hermetrica, hub 110-220 automatico, rede ligada com Cabo energia direto da rede Primaria, o Posto usamos nosso proprio equipamento pra equipar ele, Fita, Anel, Puxador, e o cabo é proprio nosso, etiquetado, nao temos problemas mais, de Hub trava, queima, ou estraga, o unico equivoco, é a porcaria de Caminhoes quebrando o Cabo, isso infelizmente, nao tem como mesmo, pq eles arrebentam tudo... fio telefonico, fio de tv, fio de energia, fio nosso aff.. rs


 
Amigo, e quando uma área no meio da sua rede fica sem energia? Não tem nenhum tipo de bateria que evita que o resto da rede pare?

Que cabos usa? marca, modelo, valor, e fornecedor se possível.... Se puder ainda nos informar o fornecedor dos equipamentos adicionais (Fita, Anel, Puxador, e etc...) ficarei grato.

Desde já agradeço a força.

----------


## rilandim

uma solução pra switch travado seria o Watchdog da Cianet... (link abaixo)

http://www.cianet.ind.br/pt/manuais/manual_watchdog.pdf


Alguem sabe o custo disso?

----------


## aka2005

> vc mesmo faz a ligação na rede primaria ou toda vez que vc precisar instalar um switch vc precisa chamar um tecnico da empresa de energia?


 Tem os funcionarios nossos mesmos que fazem a ligação, ´mas é preciso curso NR10 de segurança e curso de conhecimento eletrico.

----------


## Magal

Uma dica simples, que elimina 50% dos problemas de travamentos em suites nas redes cabeadas externas, use fontes bi-volt.

----------


## rilandim

> Uma dica simples, que elimina 50% dos problemas de travamentos em suites nas redes cabeadas externas, use fontes bi-volt.


toh pensando em usar uma solução ao Alvaro que o pessoal postou aqui a um tempo atrás.... eh um mini-nobreak + uma placa contra surto.... fica pouco mais de 150 reais por switch... como achei meio caro estou pensando usar soh o nobreak dele (cerca de R$ 50,00)... aceita entrada AC ou DC e segura falta de energia por cerca de 2 horas!

----------


## aka2005

> Amigo, e quando uma área no meio da sua rede fica sem energia? Não tem nenhum tipo de bateria que evita que o resto da rede pare?
> 
> Que cabos usa? marca, modelo, valor, e fornecedor se possível.... Se puder ainda nos informar o fornecedor dos equipamentos adicionais (Fita, Anel, Puxador, e etc...) ficarei grato.
> 
> Desde já agradeço a força.


 Aki no caso, a Energia é quase 100%, os bairros onde atentendemos, em questao da energia é boa... se para, é problema de alguem q bateu no poste, de alguma manutenção, mas existe uma solução pra energia caso falte, tem um Mini No-break, q aguente em torno de 2 a 4 hrs... ele é do tamanho de um hub de 8 porta... e é bom, tenho em algums lugares onde à possibilidade de falta de energia.

Usamos cabo da Furokawa, so q ele vem etiquetado pela empresa q compramos... o valor tenho q ver, pq compramos rolos de 300 metros e 500m.. Fita, Anel, Puxador a propria empresa de Energia, nos fornece por compra.

----------


## damacenoneto

quanto paga no cabo?

----------


## aka2005

0,77 o metro.

----------


## damacenoneto

caro heim.... to procurando fornecedores a preco melhor... pra compra de uns 10km

----------


## rilandim

> Aki no caso, a Energia é quase 100%, os bairros onde atentendemos, em questao da energia é boa... se para, é problema de alguem q bateu no poste, de alguma manutenção, mas existe uma solução pra energia caso falte, tem um Mini No-break, q aguente em torno de 2 a 4 hrs... ele é do tamanho de um hub de 8 porta... e é bom, tenho em algums lugares onde à possibilidade de falta de energia.
> 
> Usamos cabo da Furokawa, so q ele vem etiquetado pela empresa q compramos... o valor tenho q ver, pq compramos rolos de 300 metros e 500m.. Fita, Anel, Puxador a propria empresa de Energia, nos fornece por compra.


onde vc compra o mini-nobreak? qual o custo?

----------


## aka2005

> onde vc compra o mini-nobreak? qual o custo?


 Tenho q ver onde amigo, meu financeiro q faz as compras.. mas vem de SP, vo ve certim e te passo...

----------


## admskill

Como prometido ... os print do final da minha rede ... 5,6km ...

----------


## rilandim

> Como prometido ... os print do final da minha rede ... 5,6km ...


eu vi que vc fez um teste em que o usuario tah no final da sua rede.... no provedor até esse ponto final são quantos KM?

----------


## aka2005

> Como prometido ... os print do final da minha rede ... 5,6km ...


 Esse comando BandidTest... é preciso outro Mk no final da pronta pra testar... fico bom, se no cabo ta dando 88 megas.... aki tenho linhas de ate 20 km..

----------


## admskill

> eu vi que vc fez um teste em que o usuario tah no final da sua rede.... no provedor até esse ponto final são quantos KM?


 
5.6km

----------


## admskill

> Esse comando BandidTest... é preciso outro Mk no final da pronta pra testar... fico bom, se no cabo ta dando 88 megas.... aki tenho linhas de ate 20 km..


 
Eh isso eh um programinha que tem no site da mikrotik.com ... pra medir a taxa de transferencia entre o servidor e o ponto cliente !

----------


## rilandim

> 5.6km


nesse caso vc tah usando apenas um ponto de energia em toda linha?

----------


## aka2005

> Eh isso eh um programinha que tem no site da mikrotik.com ... pra medir a taxa de transferencia entre o servidor e o ponto cliente !


Hm,, dentro do Mks em > Tool tem tbm essa ferramenta, uso bastante pra fechar enlaces aki... show d bola.

----------


## claudiolegal2000

> Eh isso que eu vou fazer em alguns locais aki ... vou fazer uma pesquisa de clientes e no foco que tiver mais eu coloco a antena 5.8 e o resto vai por cabo !


Bom Trabalho em um provedor de internet que trabalha com redes cabeadas.

em alguns casos usamos routerboards ou canopys e distribuimos no cabo com alimentação independente, via cabo pp de elétrica.


mas ja eu em um servidor pirata que montei para uns amigos fizemos da seguinte forma

ap e antenas zirok de 2.4 bem fixas sem balançar e distribuimos no cabo, não poupamos qualidade nos cabos de rede, usamos furukawa na espinha, ou seja nas ruas principais, e nos clientes usamos, cabos um pouco inferiores, mas nada de muititork ou algo assim. alimentamos os switchs com cabo fe da telemar, mas ligado em um lugar próprio, nada de postes, pois há variação na rede e sempre queimará os switchs, não deixe de usar nobreaks, tanto no servidor mikrotik, quanto na rede elétrica, não mude a topologia de rede, obedeça os 100mts, no meu caso eu coloco até menos que isso, nesse caso melhor errar pra menos, pois quanto vc pingar a rede no últimos switch vai parecer que vc está do lado do teu servidor e não use switch merda como gts encore, eu uso pacific e nenhum outro na rede, mas vc pode usar o dlink, são ótimos. e em casa de clientes se enxergarem na rede, isso vc bloqueia com o mikrotik. evite usar rj45 merda, senão, vc vai trabalhar 2 vezes e nunca diga que é velox ou rádio, diga banda larga com servidor próprio. os clientes não são nossos amigos, espere só quando a internet cair pra vc se eles são amigos.
Espero ter ajudado.

----------


## wagnerb

Gente, 

Esse post está extremamente concorrido. Já vi muita coisa nessa vida, mas depois de ler essas mensagens postadas fiquei balançado com tudo.

Juro que a partir de agora vou pensar de forma diferente.

Sem querer falar mal de "a" ou "b", mas essas empresas que fazem esse tipo de rede aérea com alimentação remota são regularizadas?

Lembro de alguns projetos que fizemos na época "jurássica" de telecom dos famigerados "mux analógicos", nós usávamos um dos pares do cabo para alimentar remotamente os equipamentos instalados nos postes, mas a tensão era 96 VDC, ou seja, os +48 VDC x 2.

Dava problema de segurança pra cacete. Os desavisados dos técnicos, no bom sentido, as vezes para medir uma linha davam um curto nos pares e de vez em quando acertavam os pares que alimentavam o mux e toma-lhe problema (fagulhas ou faiscas). 

Eu acho muito arriscado, apesar de saber que funciona, esse negócio de tele-alimentar os equipamentos.

Uma perguntinha. Se é tão factível assim vocês tem conhecimento de empresas de equipamentos de telecom que façam dispositivos com esse funcionamento?

Só perguntei porque um ADSL e uma rede aérea de pares bem projetada é muitíssimo mais eficiente do que tudo que eu pude ler nesse tópico além de que ao longo do tempo isso acaba ficando bem mais barato e fácil de manutencionar do que isto.

Agora se as empresas pensam em lucros rápidos, com certeza o que já li por aqui é mais adequado.

Bom gente, isto é só a minha humilde opinião, sem querer ofender ou denegrir o projeto de ninguem aqui do forum ok.


Abraços,

----------


## lfaria

> Gente, 
> Lembro de alguns projetos que fizemos na época "jurássica" de telecom dos famigerados "mux analógicos", nós usávamos um dos pares do cabo para alimentar remotamente os equipamentos instalados nos postes, mas a tensão era 96 VDC, ou seja, os +48 VDC x 2.
> 
> Só perguntei porque um ADSL e uma rede aérea de pares bem projetada é muitíssimo mais eficiente do que tudo que eu pude ler nesse tópico além de que ao longo do tempo isso acaba ficando bem mais barato e fácil de manutencionar do que isto.
> Agora se as empresas pensam em lucros rápidos, com certeza o que já li por aqui é mais adequado.


Nunca achei essa de alimentar remotamente, pelo menos a longas distancias, uma boa. Voltagens mais altas são arriscadas. Já alimentação direta do poste (via convênio com a elétrica) é usada em alguns lugares com sucesso. 

O conjunto de adsl para pequenos provedores acho inviável pelo custo, normalmente não se tem verba para esse tipo de investimento.

----------


## wagnerb

> Nunca achei essa de alimentar remotamente, pelo menos a longas distancias, uma boa. Voltagens mais altas são arriscadas. Já alimentação direta do poste (via convênio com a elétrica) é usada em alguns lugares com sucesso. 
> 
> O conjunto de adsl para pequenos provedores acho inviável pelo custo, normalmente não se tem verba para esse tipo de investimento.


lfaria, tenho meus receios técnicos com relação a tele-alimentação, mas quem sou eu pra falar algo, rs.

Já do poste, tenho conhecimento e acho muito mais viável, mas eu creio que o custo mensal disto seja alto comparando com a topologia de rede metálica sem alimentação remota.

Não sei se fugiria ao tópico, mas alguem daqui tem noção de quanto custa a instalação do km de um cabo de 200 pares aéreo, espinado, com o custo do cabo em si embutido?

Abraços,

----------


## Aprendiz

Quem usa rede cabeada já recebeu visita da Anatel, e como foi? Quais exigencias? Eles também vão nõs clientes?

----------


## rilandim

> lfaria, tenho meus receios técnicos com relação a tele-alimentação, mas quem sou eu pra falar algo, rs.
> 
> Já do poste, tenho conhecimento e acho muito mais viável, mas eu creio que o custo mensal disto seja alto comparando com a topologia de rede metálica sem alimentação remota.
> 
> Não sei se fugiria ao tópico, mas alguem daqui tem noção de quanto custa a instalação do km de um cabo de 200 pares aéreo, espinado, com o custo do cabo em si embutido?
> 
> Abraços,


Eu acredito que a melhor forma de se fazer isso é dividindo a rede em "celulas"... colocando armarios de telecom com raios de 500m ou até um pouco mais... cada armario seria um ponto de distribuição de energia.... as conexões entre armarios poderiam ser feitas via fibra optica podendo assim ter uplinks em Gbps. Teriamos uma rede preparada para varios modelos de negocio... inclusive IPTV...

----------


## wagnerb

> Eu acredito que a melhor forma de se fazer isso é dividindo a rede em "celulas"... colocando armarios de telecom com raios de 500m ou até um pouco mais... cada armario seria um ponto de distribuição de energia.... as conexões entre armarios poderiam ser feitas via fibra optica podendo assim ter uplinks em Gbps. Teriamos uma rede preparada para varios modelos de negocio... inclusive IPTV...


Ou em uma espinha de peixe? Esses armários seriam de poste ou no solo?

Com certeza se as conexões entre os armarios fossem através de fibra dá pra ficar preparado para um futuro de serviços como o IPTV.

Abraços,

----------


## rilandim

> Ou em uma espinha de peixe? Esses armários seriam de poste ou no solo?
> 
> Com certeza se as conexões entre os armarios fossem através de fibra dá pra ficar preparado para um futuro de serviços como o IPTV.
> 
> Abraços,


Os armarios são esses mesmo de telecom que vc ve na rua em cima dos postes... dentro deles cabe facilmente todos os equipamentos necessarios... nesses armarios chegaria um ponto de energia e dentro desse raio de 500m iria via poe... AC ou DC, depende de um estudo melhor sobre isso! Nada impede de inicialmente fazer essa conexão entre armarios via switches long reach visto que a distancia entre armarios seria proximo de 1km. Tudo depende do capital que vc tah disposto a investir... cabe alguem aqui colocar em media os custos de passagem de fibra optica! Eu vejo esse tipo de solução uma alternativa perfeita para os pequenos provedores entregarem o triple play (voz,dados e tv) e sair na frente dos grandes principalmente nas media e pequenas cidades... o nosso amigo catvbrasil já postou algo sobre IPTV e achei bastante promissor... jah cotei na china o custo dos set top box e acredito é possivel trazer por volta de 200 USD.

----------


## admskill

Swiths long range só atingem 10Mbps eh mais pra fibra mesmo ! Estou viabilizando um projeto pra um cliente meu aki no Rio de Janeiro com fibra tb ... ele quer servir IpTV + Banda Larga + Voip

----------


## rilandim

> Swiths long range só atingem 10Mbps eh mais pra fibra mesmo ! Estou viabilizando um projeto pra um cliente meu aki no Rio de Janeiro com fibra tb ... ele quer servir IpTV + Banda Larga + Voip


Bem lembrado admiskill, acima de 300m soh em 10mb... pensei no long reach como algo provisorio ate o provedor conseguir captalizar pra conseguir passar fibra...o bom da fibra eh que se vc for passar, vc consegue passar varios pares... acredito que a diferença de passar 2 pares para 12 pares não seja tão grande... logo o backbone poderia ser de varios Gbps... totalmente pronto pra IPTV... vc tem ideia de quanto ficaria o km em fibra?

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Os armarios são esses mesmo de telecom que vc ve na rua em cima dos postes... dentro deles cabe facilmente todos os equipamentos necessarios... nesses armarios chegaria um ponto de energia e dentro desse raio de 500m iria via poe... AC ou DC, depende de um estudo melhor sobre isso! Nada impede de inicialmente fazer essa conexão entre armarios via switches long reach visto que a distancia entre armarios seria proximo de 1km. Tudo depende do capital que vc tah disposto a investir... cabe alguem aqui colocar em media os custos de passagem de fibra optica! Eu vejo esse tipo de solução uma alternativa perfeita para os pequenos provedores entregarem o triple play (voz,dados e tv) e sair na frente dos grandes principalmente nas media e pequenas cidades... o nosso amigo catvbrasil já postou algo sobre IPTV e achei bastante promissor... jah cotei na china o custo dos set top box e acredito é possivel trazer por volta de 200 USD.



Bom dia,

o custo de implantação de um rede optica geralmente é determinado em projeto, pois depende de algumas variantes, por exemplo: 
1) fibra aérea ou subterrânea?
2) quantas fibras por cabo?
3) distância entre os postes;
4) grau de dificuldade de implantação;
5) fibra monomodo (longas distâncias) ou multimodo (curtas distâncias)/
6) e outras a considerar no projeto.

Eu, no exemplo, cobro de R$ 15,00 a R$ 40,00 o metro da fibra colocada. Preços para implantações consideradas normais.

----------


## wagnerb

> Bom dia,
> 
> o custo de implantação de um rede optica geralmente é determinado em projeto, pois depende de algumas variantes, por exemplo: 
> 1) fibra aérea ou subterrânea?
> 2) quantas fibras por cabo?
> 3) distância entre os postes;
> 4) grau de dificuldade de implantação;
> 5) fibra monomodo (longas distâncias) ou multimodo (curtas distâncias)/
> 6) e outras a considerar no projeto.
> ...


Marcelo:

Já considera no valor o projeto ou a empresa deve fornecer o projeto?

Estou perguntando isto porque teu valor é acessivel. 1Km de FO para uma grande oper dessas está saindo em média algo como R$12, para uma FO subterranea.

Abraços,

----------


## rogeriosims

> ...Eu, no exemplo, cobro de R$ 15,00 a R$ 40,00 o metro da fibra colocada. Preços para implantações consideradas normais.


Marcelo,

Considerando implantação aerea, pela sua experiencia quanto sairia o KM já incluido os custos com fibra, mão de obra e demais custos relativos ao cabeamento.

Grato,

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Marcelo:
> 
> Já considera no valor o projeto ou a empresa deve fornecer o projeto?
> 
> Estou perguntando isto porque teu valor é acessivel. 1Km de FO para uma grande oper dessas está saindo em média algo como R$12, para uma FO subterranea.
> 
> Abraços,



Wagner,

como você deve ter visto acima eu me referi a postes, ou seja, rede aérea. Rede subterrânea e, principalmente, cabos enterrados os custos sobem bastante. Tudo tem de ser definido em projeto. Não há como determinar antecipadamente os custos. 

Primeiro, senta-se e discute como será a implantação: 
1) custos, estudos e desenvolvimento do projeto;
2) graus de dificuldade na implantação do projeto;
3) tipo de rede: aérea, subterrânea, enterrada;
4) quantidade de fibras por cabo;
6) custos de licença de uso: prefeitura, CREA/ART, aluguel de vias, aluguel de postes e outros meios. Outros fatores a considerar.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Marcelo,
> 
> Considerando implantação aerea, pela sua experiencia quanto sairia o KM já incluido os custos com fibra, mão de obra e demais custos relativos ao cabeamento.
> 
> Grato,


Bem, 

a implantação aérea tem o menor custo e é mais rápida. Vamos aos custos então:
1) projeto e ART's;
2) licença da companhia elétrica;
3) tipo fibra e quantidade de fibras por cabo;
4) número de introcamentos (caixinhas, interconexões, etc);
5) distância entre os postes;
6) Outros fatores a considerar.

O projeto é necessário para que a companhia elétrica, prefeitura e outros órgãos analisem a viabilidade técnica; ou seja, se autorizam ou não a implantação.

----------


## wagnerb

> Wagner,
> 
> como você deve ter visto acima eu me referi a postes, ou seja, rede aérea. Rede subterrânea e, principalmente, cabos enterrados os custos sobem bastante. Tudo tem de ser definido em projeto. Não há como determinar antecipadamente os custos. 
> 
> Primeiro, senta-se e discute como será a implantação: 
> 1) custos, estudos e desenvolvimento do projeto;
> 2) graus de dificuldade na implantação do projeto;
> 3) tipo de rede: aérea, subterrânea, enterrada;
> 4) quantidade de fibras por cabo;
> 6) custos de licença de uso: prefeitura, CREA/ART, aluguel de vias, aluguel de postes e outros meios. Outros fatores a considerar.


 
Você não me entendeu, eu perguntei se vocês fazem o projeto de rede, ou a empresa projeta a rede e passa somente o projeto de implantação.

Normalmente nessas empresas que costumo trabalhar o projeto é feito por uma empreiteira que define o caminho, o posteamento, o número de colmeias de emenda, os loops de cabos (sobra). Depois um inspetor verifica se o projeto está adequado e habilita a implantação.

Agora também já vi casos em que o projeto é definido pela empresa operadora que compra somente a implantação com o fornecimento ou não do material.

Também já vi um misto dos dois casos acima, na época da implantação das redes interestaduais.

Mesmo assim obrigado pelas informações.

Abraços,

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Você não me entendeu, eu perguntei se vocês fazem o projeto de rede, ou a empresa projeta a rede e passa somente o projeto de implantação.
> 
> Normalmente nessas empresas que costumo trabalhar o projeto é feito por uma empreiteira que define o caminho, o posteamento, o número de colmeias de emenda, os loops de cabos (sobra). Depois um inspetor verifica se o projeto está adequado e habilita a implantação.
> 
> Agora também já vi casos em que o projeto é definido pela empresa operadora que compra somente a implantação com o fornecimento ou não do material.
> 
> Também já vi um misto dos dois casos acima, na época da implantação das redes interestaduais.
> 
> Mesmo assim obrigado pelas informações.
> ...



Sim, faço. Tanto projetos, quanto instalação e certificações. Faço também só o projeto ou só a instalação. Respondido?

----------


## wagnerb

Sim respondido.

Abraços,

----------


## adepad

> Sim respondido.
> 
> Abraços,


Gostaria de uma informação referente aos postes todos vocês declaram os postes para companhia ou declara uma quantidade X, e manda ver nos cabos, o a companhia fiscaliza cada poste e quanto as caixas vocês colocam proteção nelas para que elas não seja abertas facilmente existe algum bloqueio, pois se for uma caixa comum é capas do pessoal abrir e roubar os hub, alguém já teve esse problema, logico que isso depende da região, e quantos a raio isso corre o cabo pois tenho atendido clientes que tem adsl com o vizinho e quando da raio acaba queimando placa de rede e o modem, será que com o hub poderá acontecer isso facilmente?


Desde já agradeço atenção de todos!

Um forte abraço!

Obrigado.

----------


## novatojpa

> Só pra constar ai pessoal ... fui visitar um provedor essa semana ... e eh tudo cabeado ... tipo que tem uns 7km ... e o cara faz a alimentação por rede poe ... a rede inteiraaaa .... num ponto soh ... tipo sai o cabo de força do escritorio dele pro switch em alimentacao poe e no próximo switch ele alimenta o outro com essa mesma alimentacao do cabo anterior ... fazendo uma cascata ... o pior que funciona ... pings de 1ms até o ultimo cliente da rede ... quer dizer .. vc naum precisa de ficar puxando ponto de energia ... e ele disse que quando trava um switch ele vai no nobreak dele desliga e liga ai a rede fica normal redondinha ... quando eu vi naum acreditei mas tem doido pra tudo !


parceiro, tem como vc me dar o contato desse provedor ai que vc visitou, tb sou do RJ, e estou estudando a possibilidade de implantar o sistema POE tb, porem tenho duvidas. obrigado

----------


## novatojpa

2. *Energia* para os switchs: via POE partindo apenas da sede do provedor / ligada nos clientes mais próximos q ou diretamente do poste ?
Estou adquirindo uma solução onde fica uma fonte de alimentação num ponto central, e a mesma pode atingir até 1200 metros de cada lado, alimentando 15 switchs, via cabo de rede. No poste vai junto a switch uma placa, com protetor de surto pra cada porta do switch e ainda um mini-nobreak, com autonomia de 40 minutos a 2 horas, dependendo da ocupação do switch. Custa R$ 142,00 cada uma dessas placas e 700,00 a fonte principal.

ola amigo, tem como vc me passar o contato desse fornecedor, para esta solucao poe

----------


## ilhanet

Fala ai amigo, essa empresa é de Bonsucesso, não é ?
Eu tinhao contato deles mais eu perdir, vc poderia me passar ?
Valeu, obrigado.




> 2. *Energia* para os switchs: via POE partindo apenas da sede do provedor / ligada nos clientes mais próximos q ou diretamente do poste ?
> Estou adquirindo uma solução onde fica uma fonte de alimentação num ponto central, e a mesma pode atingir até 1200 metros de cada lado, alimentando 15 switchs, via cabo de rede. No poste vai junto a switch uma placa, com protetor de surto pra cada porta do switch e ainda um mini-nobreak, com autonomia de 40 minutos a 2 horas, dependendo da ocupação do switch. Custa R$ 142,00 cada uma dessas placas e 700,00 a fonte principal.
> 
> ola amigo, tem como vc me passar o contato desse fornecedor, para esta solucao poe

----------


## rogeriosims

Xande,

Como ficou o equipamento de alimentação que você comprou??
Funcionou direitinho?? Já está operando cabeado? como Ficou sua estrutura??

Abraço

----------


## xandemartini

> Xande,
> 
> Como ficou o equipamento de alimentação que você comprou??
> Funcionou direitinho?? Já está operando cabeado? como Ficou sua estrutura??
> 
> Abraço


Ainda não montei hehehehe... Tou lidando com o link unotel, vou montar minhas antenas dia 30 de março agora... acredito q até final de abril eu monte o início da rede cabeada...

----------


## rogeriosims

> Ainda não montei hehehehe... Tou lidando com o link unotel, vou montar minhas antenas dia 30 de março agora... acredito q até final de abril eu monte o início da rede cabeada...


Valew Xande,

Boa sorte ai com os Links ai.

Abraço

----------


## edmarmega

Ola pessoal.

Bom sou do paraná eu trab com wireless, uso MK em minhas torres, switch, APs, em geral procuro trab com equipamentos 12v, esta semana fiz um teste de ligar uma MK em uma bateria de carro com carregador e flutuador,pois é pessoal deu certo MK a 20 metros de altura e na base uma bateria com carregador.
Bom que tal se usa-se isso para alimentar uma rede cabeada.
a questao seria a seguinte quando a voltagem cair para 11v sera necessario uma nova bateria a rede para retificar a onda.
agora é com voces de testar

ate mais  :Listen:

----------


## novatojpa

> Fala ai amigo, essa empresa é de Bonsucesso, não é ?
> Eu tinhao contato deles mais eu perdir, vc poderia me passar ?
> Valeu, obrigado.



cara desculpe demorar tanto para te dar essa resposta.
entra no site, ::..Vertical Simples - Site em Construção - Em Breve Versão Completa..:: ou entra em contato pelo msn [email protected]
la tem informações sobre a solução PoE

----------


## ilhanet

Voce poderia passar o endereço, ou telefone dessa empresa ?
Obrigado.




> 1. Quem estimaria a durabilidade de um cabo UTP em uso externo (ex: marca --> nexans) ?
> Essa não sei te responder, pois estou começando a cabear estês mês. Comprei o cabo blindado da IFE, preto, ele possui além da camada de blindagem interna, mais um arame guia dentro dele, axo q é pra não criar barriga. Estimo q dure pelo menos uns 5 anos, pois tenho cabos internos passando entre clientes, usando externamente, há uns 3 anos e não precisei trocar...
> 
> 2. *Energia* para os switchs: via POE partindo apenas da sede do provedor / ligada nos clientes mais próximos q ou diretamente do poste ?
> Estou adquirindo uma solução onde fica uma fonte de alimentação num ponto central, e a mesma pode atingir até 1200 metros de cada lado, alimentando 15 switchs, via cabo de rede. No poste vai junto a switch uma placa, com protetor de surto pra cada porta do switch e ainda um mini-nobreak, com autonomia de 40 minutos a 2 horas, dependendo da ocupação do switch. Custa R$ 142,00 cada uma dessas placas e 700,00 a fonte principal.
> 
> 3. Quanto em média as companhias cobram por poste usado (não é a energia) ?
> Aqui na minha região é cobrado R$ 6,56 por poste.
> 
> ...

----------


## xandemartini

> Voce poderia passar o endereço, ou telefone dessa empresa ?
> Obrigado.


É a Vertical simples mesmo, ali em cima nosso colega passou o contato.

----------


## novatojpa

po, eu nao tenho, somente o contato pelo msn.

----------


## braw

Ae Xande, estou no aguardo dos seus teste com o equipamento de energia... estou querendo expandir meus negocios aki, e essa soluçao via cabo parece bem interessante...

----------


## xandemartini

> po, eu nao tenho, somente o contato pelo msn.


É esse mesmo, só MSN q tenho também!




> Ae Xande, estou no aguardo dos seus teste com o equipamento de energia... estou querendo expandir meus negocios aki, e essa soluçao via cabo parece bem interessante...


Ainda não instalei nada aqui, pois estou focado no projeto do meu link Unotel.

----------


## izaufernandes

Tava dando uma olhada na net e achei isso, não sei se alguém já usou más pelo que parece é um adaptador que promete estender a rede cabeada por 500 metros e se fizer isso o preço tenho certeza que não será problema pra quem for implantar (R$ 10,00)


Os Mini-GBICs Furukawa são módulos de alta performance e de custo efetivo para aplicações em comunicação de dados Gigabit. 
Os produtos seguem o padrão SFP (Small Form Factor Pluggable) de 3,3V em velocidades de 1,25Gbps.
Os Mini-GBICs ópticos possuem conectores LC que garantem alta densidade de portas com baixa ocupação de espaço físico, além de um excelente desempenho óptico.
Característica

 * Os Mini-GBICs Ópticos são utilizados para ampliar o alcance das redes Ethernet metálicas que são limitadas a 100m de distância.
 * Conexões entre prédios em um ambiente industrial, anéis ópticos metropolitanos, interconexão entre andares de grandes edifícios comerciais e residenciais são algumas aplicações típicas destes produtos.
 * Os produtos são acopláveis aos Switches Furukawa Smart, Managed, Stackable e Core diretamente nos Slots SFP. Para a conexão óptica aos DIOs (distribuidores internos ópticos) poderão ser utilizados os Cordões Ópticos Furukawa com conectorização direta LC-LC ou híbrida LC-SC, LC-ST, LC-MTRJ.

MercadoLivre: GBIC FURUKAWA 1000 BASE LX 850nm LC MMF, MAX 500M MULTIMODO - R$ 10.00

----------


## edmarmega

O pessaol deixa eu fazer um pergunta besta.

Se usa-se esse equipamento de alimentação, e em frente de lanchonetes colocasse um ap no poste para uso como hotspot, muda algo na licença ou tem nao precisa licenciar este ponto uma vez que teria computadores conectados ali.

Uma rede cabeada com pontos wi-fi, pontos até mesmo no mesmo canal e SSID, para conexao automatica dos portateis entre as células, ou seja montar uma rede mista Cabeada Mesh

Na Anatel qual a diferença entre hotspot e pop (torre com antenas para maior alcance)

ate mais obrigado

----------


## yondaime

acho que no poste pode até dar algum problema ou ter que ter um projeto especifico,
porém se você colocar o roteador dentro da lanchonete, muda a historia  :Smile: 





> O pessaol deixa eu fazer um pergunta besta.
> 
> Se usa-se esse equipamento de alimentação, e em frente de lanchonetes colocasse um ap no poste para uso como hotspot, muda algo na licença ou tem nao precisa licenciar este ponto uma vez que teria computadores conectados ali.
> 
> Uma rede cabeada com pontos wi-fi, pontos até mesmo no mesmo canal e SSID, para conexao automatica dos portateis entre as células, ou seja montar uma rede mista Cabeada Mesh
> 
> Na Anatel qual a diferença entre hotspot e pop (torre com antenas para maior alcance)
> 
> ate mais obrigado

----------


## admskill

> Tava dando uma olhada na net e achei isso, não sei se alguém já usou más pelo que parece é um adaptador que promete estender a rede cabeada por 500 metros e se fizer isso o preço tenho certeza que não será problema pra quem for implantar (R$ 10,00)
> 
> 
> Os Mini-GBICs Furukawa são módulos de alta performance e de custo efetivo para aplicações em comunicação de dados Gigabit. 
> Os produtos seguem o padrão SFP (Small Form Factor Pluggable) de 3,3V em velocidades de 1,25Gbps.
> Os Mini-GBICs ópticos possuem conectores LC que garantem alta densidade de portas com baixa ocupação de espaço físico, além de um excelente desempenho óptico.
> Característica
> 
> * Os Mini-GBICs Ópticos são utilizados para ampliar o alcance das redes Ethernet metálicas que são limitadas a 100m de distância.
> ...


 
Interessante !!!!!!
Mas isso ai eh pra quem trabalha com fibra ... pessoal no site da Gts telecom tem um material bem interessante pra quem quer trabalhar com fibra e nao tem o fusor acho que tem uma conectorização lah que dá pra emendar a fibra !!!!

----------


## Jmaster2003

Bom é primeira vez que uso este forum, não sei se estou postando no lugar certo =D
gostei das dicas aki encontradas, mas ainda restaram algumas duvidas e vamos a elas:
Pq devo usar as switchs gerenciaveis, o que elas tem de melhor, c tem outras opções com preços bem acessiveis, ex D-link 24 portas a uns 300 reais...
Como gerencio toda a rede, limite por usuarios (ou seja varios planos, ex 256 e 512 kbps de velocidade) pelo que entendi usam o mikrotik, mas nem sei bem o que é isso, seria uma placa que tenho q add em meu servidor, ou como q funciona td isso, se for qual a configuração do pc.
Quais equipamentos devo ter em minha central, sendo que gostaria de implantar uma rede cabeada para uns 200 clientes, usando esse sistema que foi o mais citado no forum, Cabos UFP com conectores RJ45.
Devo ter apenas 1 link (ex de 2 MB) em minha central, isso é o suficiente para atender toda a rede, ou devo ter um em outro local no meio do caminho com outro link (ex 1 de 1 MB na central e outro de 1MB)
Desde ja agradeço, sou leigo no assunto, mas tenho grande interesse no sistema, tem uma cidade vizinha minha aki que tem 3 opçoes (Brt que sai uns 130 reais um sinal 400k, via radio sem suporte e 60 reais uma porcaria de sinal, ou 3G que da mal uns 200k a 99 reais).

----------


## alamdias

> Isso nao depende do hub, esse tipo de bloqueio é feito no servidor.


Errado... se a rede passa antes do servidor, estão todos conectados, como pode o servidor, agir antes de receber o pacote de dados ?

Somente com switchs gerenciáveis é possível.. ou utilizar classe 30 de rede, que ainda deixa brecha

Abraços

----------


## braw

> Bom é primeira vez que uso este forum, não sei se estou postando no lugar certo =D
> gostei das dicas aki encontradas, mas ainda restaram algumas duvidas e vamos a elas:
> Pq devo usar as switchs gerenciaveis, o que elas tem de melhor, c tem outras opções com preços bem acessiveis, ex D-link 24 portas a uns 300 reais...
> Como gerencio toda a rede, limite por usuarios (ou seja varios planos, ex 256 e 512 kbps de velocidade) pelo que entendi usam o mikrotik, mas nem sei bem o que é isso, seria uma placa que tenho q add em meu servidor, ou como q funciona td isso, se for qual a configuração do pc.
> Quais equipamentos devo ter em minha central, sendo que gostaria de implantar uma rede cabeada para uns 200 clientes, usando esse sistema que foi o mais citado no forum, Cabos UFP com conectores RJ45.
> Devo ter apenas 1 link (ex de 2 MB) em minha central, isso é o suficiente para atender toda a rede, ou devo ter um em outro local no meio do caminho com outro link (ex 1 de 1 MB na central e outro de 1MB)
> Desde ja agradeço, sou leigo no assunto, mas tenho grande interesse no sistema, tem uma cidade vizinha minha aki que tem 3 opçoes (Brt que sai uns 130 reais um sinal 400k, via radio sem suporte e 60 reais uma porcaria de sinal, ou 3G que da mal uns 200k a 99 reais).


realmente amigo aki nao eh o lugar mais certo pra vc colocar sua pergunta, sugiro que de uma olhada aki Under-Linux.Org Fóruns e analise em qual dos foruns cabe melhor seu questionamento... nao vou responder pra ti por aki para nao mudar o foco do topico OK. abraço.

----------


## biraobh

Procurem por Dslans da Dryteck que sao os mesmo fabricante que a D-link utiliza com um custo mais acessivel, o ultimo que comprei foi de 24 portas por 3400,00.

----------


## Jim

A GlobalFast possui uma linha HomePNA (geração 3 do HPNA) com custos acessíveis e topologia barramento (coaxial), o que permite que você atenda a novos clientes sem a necessidade de trazer o cabeamento desde o concentrador novamente, basta derivar o cabo.

Indiferente da tecnologia (Coaxial ou par metálico) busque sempre cabos auto-portante de uso outdoor.

Caso opte por uma solução óptica, avalie bem os custos. Não existe GBIC de R$ 10,00 nem do mais vagabundo, muito menos da furukawa (ah, são 2 por enlace). É válido lembrar que o custo não é apenas do GBIC, você precisará de terminador óptico, cordão óptico, alça pré-formada, etc... Para concentrar as fibras você precisará de um DIO ou DGO, além de um switch com várias portas SFP (no caso de uso de GBIC).

Em cada enlace (no caso do multimodo) serão no mínimo 4 fusões, terá de pagar por elas ou comprar uma máquina (bagatela de R$ 30k).

No seu caso, sendo um bairo específico, recomendaría o HomePNA mesmo.

----------


## LeonardoPonciano

Andei lendo na Net q tem um limite de 4 hubs cascateados. e verdade? pois pelo q vi nos posts sao dezenas e dezenas que nosso amigo usa e funciona.

----------


## yondaime

Hoje pra quem tiver condição de passar Fibra é o melhor a se fazer, além de você poder fazer inumeras parcerias com ela, exemplo de link's dedicado, iptv , telefone.. tudo com a mais alta qualidade.. sem contar nos videos on demand.
Porém é só pra tem muito $$$ pra investir, se não me engano uma cidade com uns 100 mil habt, gastará em media 1 milhão para colocar fibra na cidade toda e comprar ao menos 1 ou 2 aparelhos de fusão.. e algumas centenas de conversores..
porém o dificil que eu acho além desse dinheirão todo é a merda do cliente pocando fibra, já imagino? e a fusão que mesmo sendo sua você gasta um pouco de $$ por fusão..
sem contar em esses apetrexos dos conectores de fibra, que é o cordão e etc..


Porém a tecnologia 5.8 fazendo se micro-celulas tambem é viavel pra quem tem pouco $$,
equipamentos baratos já existem no mercado, e com cerca de 150 mil , você consegue fazer uma boa estrutura com ao menos umas 5 torres e ter ao menos uns 400 radios 5.8 engavetados para instalação..
existem tambem hoje as soluções canopy, caras, porém pra cidades menores com um custo beneficio bom.
porém em wireless você tá limitado há internet e telefone, pois iptv nem em sonho somente com 10mb ou mais de througput por cliente e nesse caso inviavel para a mesma. (li isso em algum canto , se nao me engano a google que disse.. era do projeto de iptv dela)


outra coisa que vale ressaltar:
hoje quem cabear na fibra , está sendo "pioneiro" e além do mais no futuro concerteza será bem beneficiado, pois as empresas "oi" "gvt" "ctbc" podem querer "alugar" essa bagatela toda e você ganhar dinheiro só de alguel de fibra. Sem contar na parceria com a TV , que pode te gerar um bom lucro mensal, e além do mais o seu serviço de internet será de mais alta qualidade possivel.. e não terá ninguem te ligando falando que a merda da internet tá lenta.. "salvo os nerds que deixam o p2p torando e ainda querem navegar no maximo"

fica aí minha opnião sobre essas tecnologias, 
ainda sonho em cabear com fibra minha cidade.. mas acho que vai demorar um cado..
mas assim quando der, irei investir nela :}

----------


## rossisolrac

> Procurem por Dslans da Dryteck que sao os mesmo fabricante que a D-link utiliza com um custo mais acessivel, o ultimo que comprei foi de 24 portas por 3400,00.


onde você comprou?

----------


## admskill

> Andei lendo na Net q tem um limite de 4 hubs cascateados. e verdade? pois pelo q vi nos posts sao dezenas e dezenas que nosso amigo usa e funciona.


Sim, são Switchs !

----------


## marcoveck

Qual o cabo coaxial correto para usar e o preço ???melhor marca ????

----------


## rubensk

> Procurem por Dslans da Dryteck que sao os mesmo fabricante que a D-link utiliza com um custo mais acessivel, o ultimo que comprei foi de 24 portas por 3400,00.


Dá pra comprar D-Link por pouco menos que isso... 

... quanto ao produto, é de fato o mesmo, mas o firmware é um pouco diferente, a documentação da Drytek muito fraca e o suporte não ajuda. 

A não ser que você esteja precisando e a D-Link esteja sem estoque, negocie com D-Link.

----------


## Josue Guedes

Acredito que um provedor em 5,8 deve dar um bom resultado, mais, em algum tempo terá que migrar mesmo para fibra.

----------


## biraobh

Rubens, se puder me passar seu contato dos Dslans da D-Link, por um preco menor que esse ai ficarei grato, atualmente compro da Ynoma e o preço bem mais que isso ai.. e quanto ao suporte da Drytek, que no caso e a Ik1, aqui no brasil nao deixa nada a desejar, muito pelo contario, prefiro o deles do que o da D link, mas isso e questao pessoal... No mais valeu.. abs...

----------


## AMDan

admskill com esses furos em baixo das caixas onde fica os aparelhos corre risco de entrar água ou umidade, eu uso um produto aqui nos conectores em tudo que vou deixar outdoor chamado CorrosionX que é lubrificante a anti oxidante também, fica a dica!

----------


## rubensk

> Rubens, se puder me passar seu contato dos Dslans da D-Link, por um preco menor que esse ai ficarei grato, atualmente compro da Ynoma e o preço bem mais que isso ai.. e quanto ao suporte da Drytek, que no caso e a Ik1, aqui no brasil nao deixa nada a desejar, muito pelo contario, prefiro o deles do que o da D link, mas isso e questao pessoal... No mais valeu.. abs...


É a Ynoma mesmo, mas quem pode te dar um desconto maior é a D-Link... em você conseguindo, a D-Link vai repassar para a Ynoma um preço específico para vender para você. Não muda o método de faturamento. 

Quanto a Ik1, foi exatamente quem cedeu Drytek para testarmos, então o que comentei sobre suporte era sim da Ik1. 

Fora que o vendedor da Ik1 ainda tentou forçar a barra sobre uma embalagem plástica extraviada...

----------


## DiegoZ

Trabalho numa central DG(distribuidor geral) 
Aqui eles usam Dslan da Alcatel e Huawei ,as tecnologia ATM e METRO, Sendo as placas da central Lucent e Huawei.
Se o cabemeanto estiver impecavel chega até 4km num perfil 352 velocidade 250kbps 10% de banda garantido por cada placa.
cada bloco existe 50 portas sendo 2 não tem sincronismo então 48 clientes por bloco.
tem mais ou menos 58 blocos sendo 15 ATM Lucente e o resto Huawei.
 :Smokin:

----------


## marcoveck

> Trabalho numa central DG(distribuidor geral) 
> Aqui eles usam Dslan da Alcatel e Huawei ,as tecnologia ATM e METRO, Sendo as placas da central Lucent e Huawei.
> Se o cabemeanto estiver impecavel chega até 4km num perfil 352 velocidade 250kbps 10% de banda garantido por cada placa.
> cada bloco existe 50 portas sendo 2 não tem sincronismo então 48 clientes por bloco.
> tem mais ou menos 58 blocos sendo 15 ATM Lucente e o resto Huawei.


Tem ideia de preço dessa central e placas??

----------


## DiegoZ

Marco não tenho idéia mesmo de quando ficaria pra montar uma central desta.
Mais acredito que pelas fabricantes dos blocos Mondragon deve encontrar algo mais barato do que comprar um Huawei.
vou falar com o responsavel posto mais tarde aqui explicando.. :Burnout:

----------


## DiegoZ

Marco vai algumas fotos dá central a noção de como é.

1º foto : Bloco Mondragon Bargoa Slim 50 portas sendo 2 s/sincro tecnologia (MetroEthernet)
2ºfoto : Bloco Mondragon Bargoa Modelo 4045Mc 50 portas já com cliente e Splitter da BSP com (idem)homologação
3ºfoto : Bloco do tipo Bargoa ATM com modulo Splitter acoplado dentro da caixa tecnologia (ATM)
4ºfoto : Caixa central Bargoa LIC LI3 com 160 pares para telefonia fixa central Neax e Ericsson
5ºfoto : Peço perdão pela ultima foto , prometo tirar com detalhes 
segue a ultima foto placa Central Huawei modelo MetroEthernet c/ suporte para 66 portas Dslan Mondragon Bargoa , sempre vai intercalando placas e blocos, quase 2 blocos por placa.
Programa usado para config das portas , WebSAS,RADIUS,THINCAT e PROMODELINE ATM e METRO. :Thrasher:

----------


## Josue Guedes

DiegoZ, legal as fotos.

----------


## Mr_Dom

muito bom mesmo esse tópico, e acho q ainda vai render muitos frutos pra galera ae.... :Smile: 

só fiquei com algumas dúvidas, se alguem pudesse me exclareçer com ctz, agradeceria e muito:

-> a respeito de licença, no caso de se levar com um ptp 5.8, a um determinado bairro da cidade, tenho ou nao que ter licença nesse pop, mesmo saindo por cabo ?

-> sobre a energia injetada com kits da VerticalSimples, pelo q li, sai 160v, com potencia pra alimentar até 15 switchs/hubs, toda essa voltagem gera ou não interferencia nos dados e ou possibilidade de descargas externas (mesmo usando um cabo furukawa blindado) ?

alguem ae que ja está usando os kits da VerticalSimples, tanto a caixa geradora como os distribuidores (switchs) pode nos reportar algo...

isso ae galera, fiquem com Deus, t+

----------


## rubensk

> -> a respeito de licença, no caso de se levar com um ptp 5.8, a um determinado bairro da cidade, tenho ou nao que ter licença nesse pop, mesmo saindo por cabo ?
> 
> alguem ae que ja está usando os kits da VerticalSimples, tanto a caixa geradora como os distribuidores (switchs) pode nos reportar algo...


Não, o uso de rádio 5.8 não exige que haja licença de estação, só registro de estação. Só a interconexão com a Internet é que precisa de licença de estação SCM. 

Quanto a Vertical Simples, pedi uma cotação e eles nunca responderam ...

----------


## inetvr

> Não, o uso de rádio 5.8 não exige que haja licença de estação, só registro de estação. Só a interconexão com a Internet é que precisa de licença de estação SCM. 
> 
> Quanto a Vertical Simples, pedi uma cotação e eles nunca responderam ...


A norma da ANATEL diz que se a estação tiver SOMENTE equipamentos de radiação restrita, tanto em 2.4 ou 5.8 não importa, não existe necessidade de licenciamento, porém, se vc recebe o link num determinado bairro em antena 5.8, e cabeia para atender os clientes, não está usando equipamento de radiação restrita, neste caso, está usando cabos, e a estação DEVE ser licenciada sim.

Quanto aos equipamentos da VS, eu estou utilizando e normal aqui. Sou bem atendido pelo Álvaro, e segue link com algumas fotos da minha rede montada.

Index of /cabeamentosalto - Neste link tem as caixas já montadas nos postes
Index of /vs - detalhes da caixa da VS

----------


## rossisolrac

só uma dúvida: pra prover acesso via satélite (tipo o Ragio), precisa tirar SCM ou é um processo diferente, tipo, ainda preciso comprar uma faixa e acesso ao satélite?

nem lembro se já postei, mas achei um dslam no e-bay por cerca de 700 dólares, com o cambio atual dá menos de 1500 reais por 24 portas. Acho que vou comprar um pra testes (jogar dinheiro fora tendo em vista que nao tenho provedor). Alguém já comporu por lá, é confiável?

----------


## tioruan

um salve pra galera
queria parabenizar pelo topico exelente q esta sendo esse , e no mas ja lancar uma pergunta um empresa aqui na cidade ta cabeando as ruas com fibra otica alguem ja penso nessa possibilidade custos , etc , agora qtoa cabeamento de rua a muito tempo venho estudando hj acho q amelhor forma seria a tecnologia da cianet se aleguem tiver interesse eles , engenheiro para instruir os interessados a tempos eles vem em intruindo no meu projeto obg a todos

----------


## tioruan

esse cabo eu ja uso aqui e muito forte a capa dele tem 0,5 mil a telefonica usa eles pra por em clientes com varias linhas

----------


## olivionet

> Não, o uso de rádio 5.8 não exige que haja licença de estação, só registro de estação. Só a interconexão com a Internet é que precisa de licença de estação SCM. 
> 
> Quanto a Vertical Simples, pedi uma cotação e eles nunca responderam ...


Galera que bom tópico em, fazia tempo que não tinha um tópico assim com tantas informãções úteis... 

Quanto aos preços da VERTICAL SIMPLES recebi uma cotação hoje... cada PAC (Cx hermética, c/ alimentação POE e proteção anti-surto em cada porta com bateria de backup de energia) sae por R$ 220,00 e R$ 1650,00 a fonte principal que alimenta até 60 switch...

Existe inumeras soluções cabe a cada provedor ver onde quer chegar pra ver qual a melhor maneira/solução de cabeamentõ ao meu ver fica assim:

- Fibra (ótimo mas caro)
- Cabo de rede (bom mas tem limitações)
- ADSL (parece ser bom mas custo tbem alto)

Agora quanto ao COAXIAL não vi ninguem postar custos, jah que com este serviço podemos levar TV junto para o cliente.

ALGUEM TEM CUSTOS DE COAXIAL ????

Ficaram algumas outras dúvidas:

- Um cabo de rede conecta a 100mbs qts clientes conseguimos atingir com uma boa velocidade ???

- Falaram muito de IPTV e TV (via coaxial) mas a licença pra operar e direitos de imagens, onde conseguimos ou alguem sabe preços ??? Trnasmitir TV ABERTA (Globo, sbt, record, redetv) é necessário pagar ou de licença??

- Quem tem licença SCM alugada, se caso a empresa dos postes pedir SCM será que vale para eles ??

(Pois tenho licença alugada, ia tirar a minha agora em março, mas vi um projeto de lei que ja foi dado entrada de que vai ter uma licença nacional, estadual e regional por isso queria ja entrar com esse projeto de cabeamento da cidade e esperar pra ver esse trem da SCM mais barata)

Abraço a todos !!!!! 

Grato.....

----------


## mlrodrig

Deixa eu fazer a defesa da solução do IP DSLAM. Antes de mais nada, quero deixar claro que trabalho para um distribuidor desses equipamentos, então por um lado conheço bem a tecnologia, por outro lado é verdade que minha opinião pode ser um pouco comprometida pelo meu dia-a-dia.

O IP DSLAM vai custar uns R$ 250,00 por assinante (IP DSLAM + cabo Telco + modem). Isso não levando em conta o cabeamento entre o IP DSLAM e os assinantes. Se for dentro de um condominio (prédio, loteamento, etc) o cabeamento já existe, então não existe custo extra. Se for passado nos postes, ai é custo.

A solução IP DSLAM chega a até 5Km de cabo - não necessita de nenhum cabo especial. Nessa distância a banda máxima por linha é de 4Mbps de download e 800Kbps de upload. A 1Km de cabo essa banda é de 20Mbps de download e 2,5Mbps de upload (todos valores aproximados).

Ele já tem isolação 1.500VA contra surtos. Ou seja, a não ser que o raio caia diretamente no cabo (o que ai vai causar um buraco no equipamento), quedas de raios proximas ao equipamento ou cabo não causam problemas. Já vi IP DSLAM com buraco na placa de circuito impresso, causado por queda direta de raio, aonde apenas 4 portas pararam de funcionar (o resto do IP DSLAM continuou funcionando).

Ele permite o controle de banda por porta (up e down), assim existe uma maneira controlar quem queira compartilhar as conexões com os vizinhos.

Assim, o IP DSLAM é realmente mais caro que um switch ethernet, mas o IP DSLAM tem como vantagem usar o cabeamento já existente (condominios), maior alcance e requer menor manutenção. Além disso possui mecanismo de controle para gerenciamento dos usuarios.

----------


## admskill

> Deixa eu fazer a defesa da solução do IP DSLAM. Antes de mais nada, quero deixar claro que trabalho para um distribuidor desses equipamentos, então por um lado conheço bem a tecnologia, por outro lado é verdade que minha opinião pode ser um pouco comprometida pelo meu dia-a-dia.
> 
> O IP DSLAM vai custar uns R$ 250,00 por assinante (IP DSLAM + cabo Telco + modem). Isso não levando em conta o cabeamento entre o IP DSLAM e os assinantes. Se for dentro de um condominio (prédio, loteamento, etc) o cabeamento já existe, então não existe custo extra. Se for passado nos postes, ai é custo.
> 
> A solução IP DSLAM chega a até 5Km de cabo - não necessita de nenhum cabo especial. Nessa distância a banda máxima por linha é de 4Mbps de download e 800Kbps de upload. A 1Km de cabo essa banda é de 20Mbps de download e 2,5Mbps de upload (todos valores aproximados).
> 
> Ele já tem isolação 1.500VA contra surtos. Ou seja, a não ser que o raio caia diretamente no cabo (o que ai vai causar um buraco no equipamento), quedas de raios proximas ao equipamento ou cabo não causam problemas. Já vi IP DSLAM com buraco na placa de circuito impresso, causado por queda direta de raio, aonde apenas 4 portas pararam de funcionar (o resto do IP DSLAM continuou funcionando).
> 
> Ele permite o controle de banda por porta (up e down), assim existe uma maneira controlar quem queira compartilhar as conexões com os vizinhos.
> ...


 
Amigo, ao meu ver eu acho implaticavel esses preços da Vertical Simples, até porque eu destrinchei o projeto deles e vi que lá não tinha nada demais em relação à um simples circuito de backup de energia que qualquer no-break tem ou central de alarme ... não discordo deles não ... eles estão certos de terem inventado o "padrão" e colocaram por um preço no mercado que eles julgam serem justo. Mas para mim e inúmeros clientes que eu atendo aqui no Rio de Janeiro é meio que impossível eles adotarem esse sistema. Eu continuo achando que o empresário que quer investir e ter uma vida mais prolongada do seu negócio, por mais caro que seja ele vai investir em fibra óptica, pois com certeza é retorno garantido. Só de pensar no retorno em que a fibra vai dar e as mil e uma utilidades da Fibra vale a pena investir sim. 


Conheci uma empresa aqui no Rio de Janeiro que investiu 10 Milhões em fibra óptica no ultimo semestre do ano passado, e eles já estão tendo o retorno.


Quanto à legalização para transmissão de imagens, canais de tv e blá blá blá ... o investimento é bem caro, pois a licensa é carissíma e sem contar que a contratação de cada canal é uma grana pretissima ... e ainda por cima não sei se ainda tem o lance de alguma empresa deter os direitos de somente ela prestar o serviço naquela cidade por aquele meio fisico ... um exemplo aqui no Rio de Janeiro é a NET ... e a TVA que opera na faixa do 2.5 Ghz que eh SOMENTE dela aqui no Rio de Janeiro.

----------


## admskill

> Qual o cabo coaxial correto para usar e o preço ???melhor marca ????


 
Uso Telcon desde o primeiro ao ultimo milimetro da rede, tenho no máximo 3 chamados por mês, tenho clientes que montaram a sua rede na enfase do " mais barato " e é problema o tempo todo, tem chamado todo dia, já vi até casos de o cliente passar o cabo e o cabo sozinho ressecar e quebrar próximo ao conector. E já vi casos tb de o cabo quebrar quando se vai descascar. O pior cabo é o tal do Multitoch e tem um outro que ruimzinhu tb que fede pra caramba ( fede à merda ... rssrrssrsr ... ) ... Já trabalhei com Furukaua que é bom tb mas não na minha rede ... uso telcon sempre e não abro mão da Marca. Switchs já trabalhei com tudo que é marca ... O melhor é o IntelBras ... e a disputa por pior fica entre GTS e Mymax.

----------


## neon

> ... Switchs já trabalhei com tudo que é marca ... O melhor é o IntelBras ... e a disputa por pior fica entre GTS e Mymax...


Como está alimentando os Switchs eletricamente?

----------


## alexvolpe

A GlobalFast comercializa o produto HPNA master e slave. Confira a promoção neste link http://bit.ly/9KYvnF.
Qualquer duvida estaremos a disposição pelo canal do site ou pelo e-mail [email protected].

----------


## VIASATT

> Nesses 4 anos isso nunca aconteceu, ate porque o cara da Telemau que instala aqui so vive entocado lá no provedor e sabe onde o cabo passa.
> 
> Os cabos passam afastados da fiacao de telefone e unidos, ele tambem saca que o cabo de rede é azul e o que ta junto é energia. Sem contar que o cabo de telefone tem o logotipo da Telemau e o que usamos compramos avulso na casa de fios.


Ta explicado então, vc usa cabo UTP e o que faz a sustentação desse cabo é o cabo de alimentação. Porque estava pensando aqui que um cabo de rede de um poste ao outro sem um mensageiro não ia dar certo. O ideal seria um cabo de aço, antes de qualquer cabo elétrico, pois alguém tem que sustentar esse peso lá em cima, sem deixar muita barriga. Caso contrário é dor de cabeça mesmo se esses cabos forem arrancados por veículos, ou tiverem sua estrutura física comprometida.

----------


## tecnic

Me desculpem mas cabo UTP 8 vias cat5 é gambiarra em poste, pois tem que colocar swtch ou hub a cada 100 ou 150 mtrs, para rede cabeada o ideal é usar outro tipo de equipamento para cabos auto portantes com cabo de aço interno, tudo o resto é pura gambiarra.

----------


## admskill

Pois é ... é pura gambiarra .... gambiarra que está funcionando há 3 anos e nunca me deu dor de cabeça !  :S: 


Graças à Deus.

----------


## tecnic

admskil, me desculpe se sem querer acabei ofendendo voce, não era essa minha intenção, só falei pois aqui usamos fibra optica para distancias maiores que 1km e para menores cabo RG11 usando tecnologia hpna2, nunca tivemos problemas a energia vai direto no cabo auto portante, e do poste para os clientes rg6 velocidades nos clientes de até 15mb funciona normal, nunca tinha visto cabo UTP par trançado em postes de rua. Quanto voce ta pagando por poste ai, aqui ta em torno de R$6,00 o poste e acho que estou sendo explorado pela operadora de energia local.

----------


## thiagotg

Qual marca do equipamento que esta usando?




> admskil, me desculpe se sem querer acabei ofendendo voce, não era essa minha intenção, só falei pois aqui usamos fibra optica para distancias maiores que 1km e para menores cabo RG11 usando tecnologia hpna2, nunca tivemos problemas a energia vai direto no cabo auto portante, e do poste para os clientes rg6 velocidades nos clientes de até 15mb funciona normal, nunca tinha visto cabo UTP par trançado em postes de rua. Quanto voce ta pagando por poste ai, aqui ta em torno de R$6,00 o poste e acho que estou sendo explorado pela operadora de energia local.

----------


## VIASATT

Quanto foi gasto nessa estrutura? E quanto tempo pra começar a ter lucro?



> admskil, me desculpe se sem querer acabei ofendendo voce, não era essa minha intenção, só falei pois aqui usamos fibra optica para distancias maiores que 1km e para menores cabo RG11 usando tecnologia hpna2, nunca tivemos problemas a energia vai direto no cabo auto portante, e do poste para os clientes rg6 velocidades nos clientes de até 15mb funciona normal, nunca tinha visto cabo UTP par trançado em postes de rua. Quanto voce ta pagando por poste ai, aqui ta em torno de R$6,00 o poste e acho que estou sendo explorado pela operadora de energia local.

----------


## admskill

Aqui a Ampla cobra R$ 7,20 por poste ! E a light 7,00.

----------


## Poemander

Amigos... eu sei que o cabo de rede Furukawa tem uma excelente qualidade... mas tenho como conseguir o cabo de rede Cat5 Lan Expert por um preço em conta... 

O que eu preciso saber é se esse cabo (Lan Expert) é de boa qualidade e se ele pode ser usado para externamente ligando um poste a outro... aliás, o que se deve usar pra prender o cabo e deixá-lo esticado?

Forte abraço a todos.

----------


## olivionet

> admskil, me desculpe se sem querer acabei ofendendo voce, não era essa minha intenção, só falei pois aqui usamos fibra optica para distancias maiores que 1km e para menores cabo RG11 usando tecnologia hpna2, nunca tivemos problemas a energia vai direto no cabo auto portante, e do poste para os clientes rg6 velocidades nos clientes de até 15mb funciona normal, nunca tinha visto cabo UTP par trançado em postes de rua. Quanto voce ta pagando por poste ai, aqui ta em torno de R$6,00 o poste e acho que estou sendo explorado pela operadora de energia local.


Amigo passa por favor os modelos/características dos equipamentos que vc esta usando ? 

Da pra levar TV nesse cabo ?

Vlw.. Abraço...

----------


## aka2005

> O que eu preciso saber é se esse cabo (Lan Expert) é de boa qualidade e se ele pode ser usado para externamente ligando um poste a outro... aliás, o que se deve usar pra prender o cabo de deixá-lo esticado?


É excelente qualidade.... agora pra prender o cabo é exigido... Fita AÇo, para prender o ANEL para usar ESTICADORES de PLASTICO... entao sao necessario, Fita aço, anel, esticadores (para prender o cabo), e a ferramenta para fechar a fita chamada de ARQUEADOR... Arqueao Manual, arqueao de, ai é so montar o cabo.

----------


## Poemander

Valeu, mano Aka2005... a informação foi extremamente útil.

Abraço.

----------


## WordNet

eai pessoal
to acompanhando este tópico
atualmente tenho em media 200 clientes
e vamos pegar alguns condominios
no momento nada de postes
todos vamos cabear
alguém ja pensou em usar um roteador para fazer a autencação pppoe do cliente ao inves de ligar o cabo direto no pc?
isso ajuda e muito em casos de troca de computador, mobilidade por wireless em caso de notebook e o isolamento do cliente
nós vamos entrar em alguns condominios em 5.8Ghz N e cabear usando ap cliente Engenius 1221 o branco aquele
em testes ajuda e muito
alguém ja fez isso?
obrigado

----------


## xandemartini

Eu faço assim. Assistência ao cliente praticamente zero, pois qualquer problema q der no PC dele não afeta o roteador. Configuro o roteador pra discar PPPoE e pronto.




> eai pessoal
> to acompanhando este tópico
> atualmente tenho em media 200 clientes
> e vamos pegar alguns condominios
> no momento nada de postes
> todos vamos cabear
> alguém ja pensou em usar um roteador para fazer a autencação pppoe do cliente ao inves de ligar o cabo direto no pc?
> isso ajuda e muito em casos de troca de computador, mobilidade por wireless em caso de notebook e o isolamento do cliente
> nós vamos entrar em alguns condominios em 5.8Ghz N e cabear usando ap cliente Engenius 1221 o branco aquele
> ...

----------


## aka2005

> atualmente tenho em media 200 clientes
> e vamos pegar alguns condominios
> no momento nada de postes
> todos vamos cabear
> alguém ja pensou em usar um roteador para fazer a autencação pppoe do cliente ao inves de ligar o cabo direto no pc?


Cara, o cabo é o sistema pra chegar internet ate o cliente, ele por si, adquiri o roteador, no meu caso aqui a maioria dos clientes fazem isso... assim eu ganho tbm em cima da venda do equipamento... no caso de condominios.... pesquise sobre HPNA, amigo, vc vai utilizar a linha telefonica pra mandar internet, o investimento é poco pq os cabos no normal ja estao passados, ai é so lucro.

----------


## Oldayr

> Cara, o cabo é o sistema pra chegar internet ate o cliente, ele por si, adquiri o roteador, no meu caso aqui a maioria dos clientes fazem isso... assim eu ganho tbm em cima da venda do equipamento... no caso de condominios.... pesquise sobre HPNA, amigo, vc vai utilizar a linha telefonica pra mandar internet, o investimento é poco pq os cabos no normal ja estao passados, ai é so lucro.


Kara! Não quero criticar o seu post. 

Maissssssss realmente é ótima a idéia e de re-utilização do cabeamento existente... 
Mais deixa a empresa de telefonia descobrir o uso aleio da fiação deles. Problemão na certa... 

Aconselho repassar cabo ou refazer outra fiação... O bom!!! Que vc poderá vender a sua rede amanhã ou negociar algo, pois a sua rede é independente da rede em geral.

Exemplo:

Nobreak´s próprios
Baterias
Servidores
Cabeamento
Switchs
entre outros

----------


## xandemartini

Acho que ele re fere a utilizar o cabeamento interno dos prédios, e não os dos postes, para HPNA. HPNA na real tem alcance de 164 metros, e o cabeamento tem q ser bom, e está limitado a 1 mbps. Usei aqui no prédio onde tenho o provedor e desisti.




> Kara! Não quero criticar o seu post. 
> 
> Maissssssss realmente é ótima a idéia e de re-utilização do cabeamento existente... 
> Mais deixa a empresa de telefonia descobrir o uso aleio da fiação deles. Problemão na certa... 
> 
> Aconselho repassar cabo ou refazer outra fiação... O bom!!! Que vc poderá vender a sua rede amanhã ou negociar algo, pois a sua rede é independente da rede em geral.
> 
> Exemplo:
> 
> ...

----------


## Oldayr

> Acho que ele re fere a utilizar o cabeamento interno dos prédios, e não os dos postes, para HPNA. HPNA na real tem alcance de 164 metros, e o cabeamento tem q ser bom, e está limitado a 1 mbps. Usei aqui no prédio onde tenho o provedor e desisti.


Mesmo assim! O cabeamento dos prédio é pertencente a empresa de telefonia, pois até o momento eu não vi nenhum condomínio passar o seu próprio cabo FE / UTP ou Coaxial.

????????

----------


## xandemartini

O cabeamento interno do prédio não pertence a cia telefonica não. Somente o cabo q chega da rua até o DG. Do DG pra frente, é do condomínio/aptos. E esse cabo que é usado para levar a internet aos clientes. 




> Mesmo assim! O cabeamento dos prédio é pertencente a empresa de telefonia, pois até o momento eu não vi nenhum condomínio passar o seu próprio cabo FE / UTP ou Coaxial.
> 
> ????????

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Mesmo assim! O cabeamento dos prédio é pertencente a empresa de telefonia, pois até o momento eu não vi nenhum condomínio passar o seu próprio cabo FE / UTP ou Coaxial.
> 
> ????????


Cabeamento do prédio não pertence à companhia telefônica. Pertence à companhia somente até a caixa/armário de distribuição localizada no interior do prédio ou do condomínio.

----------


## Oldayr

Minha situação aki!


Temos um condominio vertical, a tubulação """" acreditem """ é de 6, nunca + nunca ninguém passou fio por ela, pois os da CaTV já o ocupam com um único cabo. 

Pois éeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! E aí? 14 clientes para serem atendidos.

Soluções apresentadas.

Furar os elevadores e passar os cabos? NÃO

Furar o respirador do prédio, que tem de espaço total: 30 cm(2)L x 20 metros ALt.? NÃO

Passar na passagem da CEG? NÃO. NÃO. NÃO!


Solução real e que funciona mesmo. 

Utilização das laterais do prédio como se fossem guarda-chuva uma omni para cada lateral no centro de cada lateral.

Material:

4 - Omni´s de 8 Dbis ( Canais 1, 6, 11, 8 e PTP em Horizontal no canal 1 ) 
1 - Antena 25 dbi (Instalada na horizontal)
4 - Ap de Mw reais (SW real)
5 - Cx´s Hermáticas
4 - Pigtail´s

R$ 500,00 em Média, pois alguns materiais já possuímos.


Enfim, cobrimos 100% do prédio, com somente 8 furos no prédio.

Projeto:

Prédio

___|____
| |
| |
_| |_
| |
|_______|
|

Oldayr

----------


## aka2005

> Enfim, cobrimos 100% do prédio, com somente 8 furos no prédio.
> Projeto:
> Prédio
> ___|____
> | |
> | |
> _| |_
> | |
> |_______|
> |Oldayr


Bom eu tava meio passeando esses dias por isso nao respondi ao topico, mas o amigo alexandre e o marcelo ja responderam,,, os Condominios, Predios, Edificios,, Residencias, na sua planta, ja tem q ter parte Eletrica, Telefonica e Rede instaladas... o HPNA foi uma soluçao dada ao amigo q precisava atender a regiao... no seu caso 14 clientes um Predio somente... fico legal, cada caso um caso... essa ideia de Wireles... é a melhor q tem... nao tem cabo passando, cortado, queimado... mas em residencias grandes, eu utilizo HPNA mesmo... ja montei num condominio com 28 predios d 4 andares, uma rede na rua wireles... 8 ominis, de 15 dB.. atentendo os clientes. mas tive q ter liberaçao da rede energia, pq utilizei os postes internos do condominio.

----------


## Oldayr

> Cabeamento do prédio não pertence à companhia telefônica. Pertence à companhia somente até a caixa/armário de distribuição localizada no interior do prédio ou do condomínio.


Então o sindico do prédio é desenformado, pois os mesmo informaram-me que o cabeamento na epoca não fora feito por eles.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Então o sindico do prédio é desenformado, pois os mesmo informaram-me que o cabeamento na epoca não fora feito por eles.


Bem, 

geralmente a construtora do prédio deixa a estrutura de gás, de eletricidade e telefônica prontas.

----------


## cafejr

Eu tenho dez predios de um condominio cabeado e desejo fornecer internet (MK)+ voip e ip tv dos canais abertos... no caso... em cada casa ja possui um cabo de rede... além do cabeamanto coxial de tv coletiva.... qual a melhor solução ligando da coletiva e esta distribuindo o sinal ... qual equipamento usar caso queira oferecer onde existe apenas o cabo? ps... o equipamento da alcatel lucente xdsl de 100 portas tem tem essa possibilidade?

----------


## rubensk

Usar o cabeamento da TV coletiva para HPNAv3 sobre coax é uma opção para a última pergunta e demais anteriores... HPNA sobre par telefônico de prédio não consegue ou atender velocidade (se usando HPNAv1) ou número de clientes (se usando HPNAv3). HPNAv3 sobre par telefônico é uma boa opção somente para interligação de prédios em condomínios com mais de uma torre.

----------


## lener

o que e iptv?

----------


## rilandim

Transmissão de sinais de TV sobre protocolo IP....

----------


## admskill

Bom pelo que eu vi no Tópico do CATVBrasil o a Transmissão de IPTV não ocupa muita largura de banda ... e eu queria saber de vcs se alguém aqui sabe de algum aparelho que possa repassar essas imagens para as Tvs sem precisar do Computador ... um tipo de conversor que conecta na rede e repassa a imagem para a Tv ... qual seria o Custo disso ????

----------


## rilandim

> Bom pelo que eu vi no Tópico do CATVBrasil o a Transmissão de IPTV não ocupa muita largura de banda ... e eu queria saber de vcs se alguém aqui sabe de algum aparelho que possa repassar essas imagens para as Tvs sem precisar do Computador ... um tipo de conversor que conecta na rede e repassa a imagem para a Tv ... qual seria o Custo disso ????


Esse aparelho que vc citou se chama set-top-box (STB)... se vc conseguir importar, vc acha isso facil lah fora.... tem alguns aparelhos de uma empresa azbox que vc acha mais facil no Brasil, eles tem porta Ethernet mas não sei se ele consegue pegar streaming da placa de rede e jogar no HDMI.... fora isso como ultima alternativa e usar um minipc.... como os da zotac (Mini PC Zotac MAG HD-ND01-U COMPUTADOR - R$ 949.00 em MercadoLivre).... o custo deles e por volta de mil reais.... sem falar que vc precisa colocar um software nele pra deixar a experiencia mais agradavel.... o ideal era colocar um linux nele que já abrisse um gerenciador de conteudo.... e dar um jeito de colocar controle remoto ainda! Acredito que pegar um STB pronto seria mais facil.... quem sabe o CATV não tem alguma novidade pra gente nesse sentido!

----------


## novatojpa

Existem STBs com preço bem mais em conta vendidos na china iniciando em U$49,00 und até mais de U$200,00 dependendo das características de cada um. podem dar uma olhada no site www.alibaba.com que funciona nos moldes do mercadolivre mas para venda no atacado, lá existem muitos fornecedores que possuem a solução.
O ideal para tornar esse tipo de projeto viável seria, após a obtenção da licença de tv a cabo(não sabemos quando vai sair) seria a adoção por uma quantidade grande de provedores com a mesma tecnologia para que viabilize a importação, pois para se tornar atrativo seria necessário pelo menos 1 contâiner 20" somente de STBs e então dividido entre os provedores.
Vale lembrar que com apenas 1 central de IPTV montada, seria possível compartilhar o sinal com todos os provedores interligados por link via rádio, fibra e etc, o que tornaria o custo de implantação mais em conta também.

----------


## rilandim

No site da comtrend tem um catalogo com 3 stb iptv....

http://www.comtrend.com/br/links/i$residential-ip-stb$product.htm

----------


## EmersonStern

Olá, sou da Terópode e desenvolvemos um equipamento de transmissao de dados via cabo utp, o equipamento após 1 ano de testes em campo entrou para a linha de produção e está disponivel para o comércio. O equipamento esta possui uma caixa metalica para proteção e que pode ser preso ao próprio cabo de transmissao, sua estrutura permite acomodar os cabos de forma segura, evitando assim que na conexao de novos cabos haja mau contato nos demais. O equipamento foi concebido com proteção contra surtos eletricos, aquecimento e travamentos, sendo que cada ponto monitora a comunicação sua com o provedor, em caso de travamento o ponto reinicia automaticamente evitando a parada de toda a rede. Além dessas vantagens os clientes ficam isolados entre si criando tuneis de conexao direta ao provedor.

----------


## liandrocarniel

A dúvida é: Utiliza DC ou AC? A fonte permite interligar quantos Sw em uma direção? Tem valores dos equipamentos?

----------


## EmersonStern

Ola liandrocarniel, o equipamento utiliza energia dc.
Posso afirmar para você que 1 unico ponto de alimentação pode alimentar mais de 1000 equipamentos, o que vai definir isso é a forma em que sua estrutura vai ser montada. Temos redes em produção em que 400 quadras podem ser atendidas com 1 alimentador, sendo um bloco de 20x20 quadras, nesse caso o provedor fica na area central. 
Outro caso 1 linha com 5km foi montada e apresentou otimos resultados. 
Obrigado.

----------


## Casone

Gostei da idéia desta solução

poderia informar melhor sobre ela ??

aguardo retorno

----------

